#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-24
<Cheri703> so...yup
<Unit193> yup?
<Cheri703> mhmm
<Unit193> Anything going on?
<Cheri703> nothing at ALL
<Unit193> Ah, thay type of yup...
<Cheri703> yep
<Unit193> Trying to find reasons to use PGP (besides U-COC, and playing around)
<Cheri703> let me know if you find any
<Unit193> I'm looking more into the email part of it (you can also encrypt files)
<Unit193> Would hate for this to be my gmail: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/09/28/google_rocky_mountain_bank_suit_rollls_on/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-25
<thafreak> Wow, room was pretty quiet yesterday I guess
<BiosElement> Heh, yes
<BiosElement> Ahh bugger, I won't be able to make the next ubuntu hour. >.< Family birthday heh.
<BiosElement> Anyone with reddit, +1 this for me please: http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/f8n7j/cubecreate_3d_game_engine_platform_looking_for/
<BiosElement> That's for the project I co-founded. ^_^
<canthus13> So... what's wrong with the Sauerbraten engine as it stands now?
<BiosElement> What's wrong with it? Well for starters it's not really a project open to collaberation.
<BiosElement> CubeCreate is based off Syntensity, which was created to allow advanced in-game scripting and our goal is to create a modern cross-platform engine.
<BiosElement> One really easy example is this, Sauer players want a campaign mode. As in a real in-depth one. Problem is, CubeScript isn't nearly up for the task. However CubeCreate's Lua-based scripting is. ^_^
<BiosElement> Not to mention different gamemodes such as racing, drawing and CTF all done with the scripting language, not compiled code. http://syntensity.com/ has a video (With horrid music) showing a tad of what's possible.
<BiosElement> CubeCreate is to Sauerbraten/Cube2 what Garry's Mod is to Half Life 2 basically.
<canthus13> My kids would love that.
<canthus13> They play co-op mode almost exclusively.
 * canthus13 could prolly convince them to playtest it... :)
<BiosElement> Funny you should say that canthus13...
<BiosElement> We're actally working on a co-op gamemode sorta like Sven Co-Op
<BiosElement> ^_^
<canthus13> Heh. my boys think it's hilarious to erase the ground out from under someone...
<BiosElement> haha
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-26
<dmcglone> Hi all
<Cheri703> yo dmcglone
<dmcglone> what yadoing?
<Cheri703> watching BattleStar Galactica
<Cheri703> and we did our first errand by bus today :)
<dmcglone> was it fun?
<Cheri703> eh, it was ok, took us 3.25 hours door to door to go to walmart, do shopping and get back
<dmcglone> wow
<dmcglone> did you do a lot of shopping?
<Cheri703> eh, reasonably sized trip
<Cheri703> we managed it
<dmcglone> I imagine you felt weird hauling all that stuff on a bus?
<Cheri703> eh, it was ok, other people had groceries and stuff too
<Cheri703> we didn't have TONS of stuff, and we were able to consolidate it to a few containers
<dmcglone> cool
<Unit193> Not doing blog posts?
<Cheri703> Unit193: me?
<dmcglone> not to change the subject, but how come when I click on a pdf file on my laptop it asks me if I want to open it with a pdf reader or save it etc, but when I'm on my desktop it only ask me to download it
<dmcglone> I've been buisy Unit193:-(
<Cheri703> what browsers dmcglone ?
<dmcglone> I'm using Kontact
<Cheri703> on both?
<Cheri703> same versions?
<dmcglone> yeah same version everything, both even have the same adobe reader version too
<dmcglone> I've looked everywhere in the settings on the desktop and can't figure out why
<Cheri703> weird, no idea
<Unit193> Does kontact have plugins like FF?
<dmcglone> Unit193 I'm still trying to make it to the library to get that look on the conference room
<dmcglone> not exactly like FF, but it has plugins
<Unit193> When you do, I would love to see pics (even if I'm not going)
<dmcglone> I'm gonna get pics :-)
<Unit193> I take it all the plugins are the same?
<dmcglone> the pdf reader doesn't require a plugin, it's a system thing
<dmcglone> you know what maybe I'm wrong
<dmcglone> that type of thinking is probably why I'm not figuring it out
<dmcglone> I'll check
<dmcglone> can't right now, but later when they get off the desktop
<Unit193> You might be able to ssh -x in ;)
<Unit193> You're probably right about the plugin thing
<dmcglone> what is the application install path for ubuntu? it's asking me if I want to install in /opt but it doesn't exsist
<Unit193>  /usr/share
<Unit193> I *think*
<Cheri703>  /usr/bin perhaps?
<dmcglone> never mind, I found it with synaptic
<Unit193> Was she right? (mine was config?)
<dmcglone> I don't know, I found it in synaptic
<dmcglone> already rolled
<dmcglone> I hate .bin files
<Unit193> How about .tar.gz
<dmcglone> hate em too. too much work LOL
<Unit193> I don't use them... wayyy too lazy...
<dmcglone> tar -xzf blahblah.tar.gz
<dmcglone> ./configure
<dmcglone> make
<dmcglone> sudo make install
<dmcglone> (vs)
<dmcglone> click
<dmcglone> I'll go with the click
<dmcglone> LOL
<Unit193> I wouldn't extract via CLI
<Unit193> dmcglone: What would be the reason to use PGP in email (besides Ubuntu CoC)
<Unit193> ?
<dmcglone> verification
<dmcglone> I used to use PGP, but I figured why. The messages I get aren't that important
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> That's about how I see it (and it doesn't work in gmail)
<dmcglone> I don't use gmail
<Unit193> I kinda do, that and T-Bird
<dmcglone> I try to stay away from any commercialized e-mail ;-)
<dmcglone> Yahoo is the worst!
<dmcglone> I hate Yahoo with a passion
<Unit193> Do you use your RR email? (What do you use to host your dmcentral.net one?)
<dmcglone> Nope I don't use the RR email either. I host my dmcentral one myself
<Unit193> Using? with IMAP?
<dmcglone> yeah
<dmcglone> IMAP puts POP3 to shame
<Unit193> What do you use to host it? (easy to use alpine with IMAP, but I don't know how to send....)
<Unit193> (what progtram)
<dmcglone> to send e-mail?
<dmcglone> I'm using SMTP
<Unit193> email server
<dmcglone> I'm using my own server
<Unit193> You programmed your own server? cool...
<dmcglone> no
<dmcglone> lol
 * Unit193 isn't the best at communication
<dmcglone> You might be thinking what program I use for my e-mail operations right?
<dmcglone> it's called postfix
<Unit193> I kinda know that one... does it have any type of GUI management?
<dmcglone> if you use webmin yes
<dmcglone> I'm going to get ready for bed Night everyone
<Cheri703> http://wimp.com/robotkinect/
<Unit193> What would happen if he fell over?
<Cheri703> probably flail
<Unit193> As in the thing would fall too?
<Unit193> LibreOffice came out today!
<canthus13> Unit193: Uh. yay?
<BiosElement> Yippie I suppose
<Unit1931> I take it to be a good thing...
<Unit1931> I left?
<BiosElement> haha wow
<qazeqaz> hi all
<Unit193> Hello qazeqaz
<qazeqaz> thought everyone was dead haha
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-27
<dmcglone> Hi all
<Cheri703> hi
<dmcglone> How is everyone doing?
 * canthus13 yawns.
<dmcglone> you must be tired
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> Nah. slept all day, actually.
<meinwald> oversleeping seems to make one tired, oddly enough
 * canthus13 was making up for lost sleep from the rest of the week.
<meinwald> also lack of sleep often tends to "kick in" a couple days later
<Cheri703> I've been on a really bad sleep schedule. I am going to attempt sleep at a reasonable time so I can run some errands tomorrow
<meinwald> good luck
<canthus13> Cheri703: Any job prospects yet?
<dmcglone> I can't go to bed earlier than like 12 or 1
<canthus13> dmcglone: Eh? You're always off of here for bed at like 11pm on the dot.
<dmcglone> I lay and watch tv canthus13 :-)
<Cheri703> :/ I've been collecting application options, trying to convince myself to apply for meh jobs instead of trying to get my own business off the ground, but very tempted to see if I can make a go of it...
<Cheri703> regular income would be good though...
<dmcglone> canthus13: I've also been feeling sick lately :-/
<canthus13> :(
<dmcglone> I got a doctors appt on the 31st
<dmcglone> going to the doctor scares the crap out of me
<dmcglone> especially when I haven't felt too good in a couple months
<canthus13> blah.
<dmcglone> my wife is watching ultimate fighting blah.
<Unit193> Is that what you watch before bed?
<dmcglone> Heck no
<dmcglone> I usually watch the first 48 or I watch George lopez or everybody loves raymond
<charliewayh> whats going on guys?
<Cheri703> not too much over here
<Unit193> Cheri703: Friend is sick so he can't go and I now don't have a ride...
<Cheri703> ok, np. we can just skip this one
<Unit193> Does this day work best for you?
<Cheri703> thursday?
<Unit193> Yeah
<Unit193> You're the boss person so I'm guessing it does....
<Cheri703> at this point I'm pretty flexible
<Cheri703> Previously I had commitments on certain nights, but now I'm free most nights
<Unit193> I don't think we really need to change it (just asking to see if it works best for you)
<Cheri703> ok
<BiosElement> Hmm
<BiosElement> Anyone have any suggestions for team task tracking tools/workflows?
<thafreak> BiosElement: what exactly are you looking for with team task tracking?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-28
<dmcglone> Hi all
<Cheri703> hi
<dmcglone> I'm bored! LOL thats rare, but yeah I'll say it again.. I'm bored..
<Cheri703> ha, yeah, I've had a VERY unproductive week....been doing a whole lot of nothing :/
<dmcglone> sounds like what i do everyday
<dmcglone> LOL
<Cheri703> we have watched 3.5 seasons of battlestar galactica this week...
<dmcglone> dang, you must hate it now
<Cheri703> well, we're in the final season now
<Cheri703> just about halfway through it
<Cheri703> I watch LOTS of shows start to finish, all seasons until caught up or done
<dmcglone> how did you get the whole season?
<Cheri703> I honestly can't name all of them
<Cheri703> ...magic
<dmcglone> oh come on
<dmcglone> hulu?
<Cheri703> >.>
<Cheri703> <.<
<Cheri703> let's call it netflix
<dmcglone> I'm not gonna fall for that unless your running windows... LOL
<dmcglone> well I guess your not gonna tell
<Cheri703> not in a logged channel :)
<Unit193> Have a nice walk?
 * Cheri703 didn't go
<dmcglone> Hi Unit193
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone!
<Unit193> Find anything to do?
<dmcglone> not really. just sitting here watching everybody loves chris
<dmcglone> I still haven't heard from anybody on the time for the meet. I don't know whether to reserve the room or not
<Unit193> One of them said another day would work better
<dmcglone> I just checked my E-mail. Gilbert suggested the day after that. What does everybody here think about that?
<Cheri703> sundays are less than ideal for me, but...majority rule I suppose
<Cheri703> I'd just start looking at days that afternoons are available
<dmcglone> yeah, maybe a weekend in may or june
<dmcglone> I know we are trying to get something close to release, but that might be a tall order. But we may be able to look into other libraries around columbus
<Cheri703> I don't think (could be wrong) that others have rooms as large (or are as easily accessed by OSU folks
<Cheri703> )
<dmcglone> the main library isn't anywhere close to OSU either
<Unit193> Back!
<Cheri703> true, but buses going downtown is easier than buses to grove city or dublin or wherever
<dmcglone> ok let me think. I might be able to find a couple alternatives
<dmcglone> Well I'm gonna go relax. I'll look around tomorrow for alternative places
<dmcglone> I'll talk to you guys later
<Unit193> Have fun!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-29
 * Cheri703 is working on an ubuntu user days session...it's happening in 11.5 hours...am behind
<canthus13> Bummer.
<Cheri703> yeah...it's getting there
<Cheri703> but...I procrastinated a TON
 * Cheri703 has known about this for over a month -_-
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> do you use win7 at all?
<canthus13> I used it once. to download Karmic and burn it.
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
 * Cheri703 did her user days session this morning
<canthus13> nice.
<deejoe> paultag: ima need another case tag
<canthus13> deejoe: Send an SASE to System76.
<paultag> deejoe: hum?
<paultag> +1 canthus13
<deejoe> cool
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-30
 * canthus13 pokes at the hplip drivers.
<canthus13> silly drivers can't figure out what packages they actually need. :P
<jacob> gilbert: i'm going to send a quick reply to the loco census email, anything specific you want me to mention?
<jacob> though when I actually read the email (:P) it just wants statistical information, so there's not a whole lot to mention.
<Cheri703> Yo homies
 * Cheri703 is bored and trying to decide which project to poke at tonight
<Unit193> what projects do you have?
<Cheri703> bike adjustments and a laptop that keeps shutting off after a minute or less
<Unit193> Dust?
<Cheri703> not sure. I opened it up last week and replaced the power connector board (wouldn't turn on at all), and now it'll turn on, but it has a bad battery and it won't stay on. as soon as it shuts off, I can turn it back on though
<Cheri703> I'm vaguely concerned that it's a heat issue, but I have never replaced a heat sink on a laptop...
<Cheri703> so we'll see
<Cheri703> probably will work on it tomorrow
<Unit193> I had a desktop that had so much dust covering the heat sink/processor that it wouldn't stay on longer than a few minutes.
<Cheri703> yeah, I gave it a cursory hit with the canned air, but I'll be more thorough when I open it back up
<dmcglone> Hi all
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> what ya up to?
<Unit193> Procrastinating on taking a shower
<Cheri703> yo dmcglone
<Cheri703> I'm watching hoarders :)
<dmcglone> Hi Cheri703. Ah I can't stand that show
<Cheri703> one I watched last night, the people had SQUATTERS in their basement and didn't know it
<Cheri703> it was insane
<dmcglone> Hoarders and Intervention are 2 shows I can't stand
<Cheri703> intervention is meh
<Cheri703> hoarders is OMG trainwreck!
<dmcglone> Unit193: how long has it been since you showered
<Unit193> 3 weeks
<dmcglone> I just can't stand to watch people live in such filth
<dmcglone> dang man, go get a shower
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I don't think it's a disease or disorder, it's just pure laziness!
<Cheri703> dmcglone: there is a mental health piece, definitely
<dmcglone> it's called laziness.. LOL
<Cheri703> no, absolutely not
<Cheri703> I 100% disagree
<Cheri703> SOME aspects perhaps, and SOME people
<Unit193> When you forget, you forget
<Cheri703> but not all of them
<dmcglone> I can see keeping things for years and years, but yogart?? milk??
<Cheri703> that's the mental illness part
<dmcglone> they must be some sick puppys
<Cheri703> a lot of it is related to anxiety disorders
<dmcglone> I just don't understand how they believe you can save perishable items
 * Cheri703 has had dealings with anxiety, it is not rational what causes the anxiety sometimes
<dmcglone> a rotted banana isn't gonna do anything for you
<dmcglone> no point in hoarding something like that
 * dmcglone has never forgotten to not wash my butt... LOL
<Cheri703> There was one guy who felt as though he couldn't dispose of his dog's shed hair because his anxiety told him that if he got rid of parts of his dog (who was old) it would age/kill her faster.
<Cheri703> to a healthy mind, that makes no sense
<Cheri703> to an unhealthy mind, it is a fear
<dmcglone> I can't stand clutter
<dmcglone> I'm the farthest thing to a hoarder
<dmcglone> If something has sat around here for a long time and never used, it's gone.
<dmcglone> I get tired of looking at the same crap all the time if it's never used
<Unit193> rotted banana can be used for banana bread
<dmcglone> ewwww. gross :-)
<dmcglone> well I'm outta here. gonna get me some rest
<dmcglone> I'll talk to ya's later
<o--d--a--m--e--y> paultag: ohai
<paultag> hey oda
<o--d--a--m--e--y> paultag: Would you happen to know how to gain permission to move files from one partition to another in nautilus
<o--d--a--m--e--y> this is really pissing me off
<o--d--a--m--e--y> last time someone told me how to do this it ended up corrupting the files I was trying to recover from the partition
<paultag> o--d--a--m--e--y: either chown it or run it with sudo. or use a shell. or something
<paultag> o--d--a--m--e--y: fail
<o--d--a--m--e--y> paultag: Elaborate, I do not use this OS for an serious business therefor i'm not remembering how to do these overly complicated tasks in linux
<paultag> o--d--a--m--e--y: run `gksudo nautilus'
<o--d--a--m--e--y> paultag: thank, this is what I did this last time that didn't work out too well but maybe it will this time.
<paultag> sure
<o--d--a--m--e--y> Fuckin windows xp
<paultag> o--d--a--m--e--y: yeeee.
<o--d--a--m--e--y> this hard drive has bad sectors so the configuration gets to where I can't even boot and have to recover everything
<o--d--a--m--e--y> puddi puddi puddi puddi puddi puddi puddi puddi puddi puddi puddi puddi puddi puddi
<Unit193> paultag: Did you or SMK ever get my email?
<paultag> Unit193: Not sure
<paultag> Unit193: resend :)
<Unit193> paultag: Sent the 18th
<paultag> Unit193: I get over 400 messages a day
<paultag> Unit193: might want to resend it :)
<Unit193> Was more to him then you, but sure
<paultag> Unit193: SMK is a busy guy as well :)
<paultag> Unit193: it is never offensive to bump an email
<o--d--a--m--e--y> paultag: 400 MESSAGES? :O, what do you do? sell free crack?
<paultag> o--d--a--m--e--y: well you can't sell something that's free
<o--d--a--m--e--y> yes you can
<o--d--a--m--e--y> free of currency, debt to services ;)
<canthus13> People do it all the time with bottled water.
<o--d--a--m--e--y> Buying bottled tap water is so hipster it makes me shet.
<paultag> o--d--a--m--e--y: you said:
<paultag> 21:46 < o--d--a--m--e--y> paultag: 400 MESSAGES? :O, what do you do? sell free  crack?
<paultag> No, you can't sell something that's free
<paultag> or it's not free anymore
<paultag> unless it's free as in freedom
<paultag> in which case it's open source crack
<o--d--a--m--e--y> paultag: our argument's are invalid
<paultag> you have the right to fork(spoon)
<paultag> naw, that's heroin
<paultag> oh well. bbl. hack atack
<o--d--a--m--e--y> who do I have the right to spoon with?
<canthus13> o--d--a--m--e--y: Rosie O'Donnel
<canthus13> +l
<o--d--a--m--e--y> brb slitting wrists
<canthus13> Or Richard Simmons. your choice.
<o--d--a--m--e--y> I want to buy his steamer
<o--d--a--m--e--y> it looks very solid
<canthus13> ...I've never heard it called a 'steamer' before...
<o--d--a--m--e--y> bursting into flames on live television and whatnot
<o--d--a--m--e--y> oh you fag, not like that
<canthus13> Heh.
<o--d--a--m--e--y> oops, I unintentionally used that word the wrong way
<o--d--a--m--e--y> paultag: don't ban me
<o--d--a--m--e--y> paultag: ...again
<o--d--a--m--e--y> canthus13: look up "richard simmons steamer" on youtube
<o--d--a--m--e--y> This situation with recovering data is annoying, I think i'll do the logical and easy thing and USE WINDOWS, BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<canthus13> that's funny, since data recovery is sooo much easier in linux. :)
<deejoe> down, not across
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-24
<dzho> http://www.softwarefreedom.org/blog/2012/jan/12/microsoft-confirms-UEFI-fears-locks-down-ARM/ boo
<thafreak> dzho: canonical has been working with arm manufacturers for the last few years
<thafreak> even if M$ forces some to some how prevent linux from booting, there should be plenty of others that remain open
<dzho> thafreak: there are plenty of others that are supposedly open now, but that isn't helping.
<dzho> the problem is ARM isn't so much an architecture as it is a family of architectures.
<dzho> it's a real mess.
<thafreak> well, I have faith in openness to prevail on this front
<thafreak> next to phones/tablets, which android is dominating anyway, one of the biggest arm markets are us...the gadget hackers
<thafreak> people who install linux on misc routers and anything else that can have linux installed on it...
<thafreak> manufacturers are starting to embrace that I think...
<thafreak> it'll just mean that the family of ARM devices that's "windows certified" and can't run linux will hopefully just die off
<thafreak> cause really, do you see people clamoring for whindows phones?
<thafreak> they either want an iphone... or can't afford an iphone (or just value freedom) and buy an android device
<thafreak> unless apple f*ck's up something and pisses off it's market share, I just don't see microsoft gaining enough of a foot hold to cause a problem
<jrgifford> have you used a WP7 device?
<paultag> :|
<dzho> jrgifford: meaning?
<dzho> (I haven't, but I've heard MS is catching up, as they so often have done in the past)
<jrgifford> well, if you use WP7, you realize (slowly) that it isn't that bad of a UX
<jrgifford> granted, everything looks the same because of metro, but it just *looks good*.
<dzho> I don't think this is something that we can be at all complacent about.
<dzho> I find that "Linux" users seem to be very complacent about this stuff, because they are still stuck thinking about servers, desktops, and laptops.
<dzho> servers are still a strength
<dzho> but desktops were already declining
<dzho> and laptops now are also declining relative to handhelds
<jrgifford> tablets/smart phones on the other hand, are steadily rising.
<dzho> eg, handhelds
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-25
<dzho> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3509439 <- thafreak
<dzho> between the Arduino and the Beagleboard, I'm not sure what the Pi's niche is, here, in light of this conversation.
<thafreak> did I miss something...what's going on with the raspberry pi's project?
<thafreak> it's like those comments are about something in an article that I haven't read...
<thafreak> nm i figured out how to get to parent comments
<thafreak> meh, beagle board costs $150...raspberry pi is aiming for $25...
<thafreak> I'd get a raspberry pi, so long as it can run stock linux eventually
<thafreak> i'm always on the lookout for low cost arm machines that have ethernet and that can attach storage to
<thafreak> I'm hoping to build low cost devices I can leave at customers locations to give me remote network statistics and help with remote access problems.
<Cheri703> Unit193: :/ going to have to cancel tonight
<Unit193> Alright, will do
<Unit193> Anything I needed to help with or say?
<Cheri703> no, not really :) it's generally just us anyway
<Unit193> Heh, but that's still fun for me :P
<Cheri703> I enjoy having them, I just have a TON of stuff I have to do today
<Unit193> Yep, I get it
<dzho> thafreak: the point is, it will probably *never* run stock linux
<dzho> that's the problem with all of ARM--all of it needs all these tune-ups to run on each customized ARM chip and board
<dzho> http://lkml.org/lkml/2011/7/1/473
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-26
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> dzho: well, regardless of how fractured the arm market is...I'll still be buying a $35 arm device
<dzho> thafreak: no, I understand.  I've got a couple of NSLU2's, after all.
<thafreak> ha, yeah i have one...and a pogo plug
<dzho> what irks me is that, in the face of hobbyist criticism, the Pi folk are all "but it's not *for* you guys"
<dzho> when in fact, given the proprietary chunks that it'll take to run it, the support situation is going to be very much like that of the NSLU2
<dzho> which is to say, hacker-only support
<thafreak> and may eventually just go away at some point
<thafreak> yeah it's sad...
<dzho> well, it'll be just like the NSLU2, whoever gets an itch to do someting and then write about it, will.
<dzho> that'll never go away, as such, it'll just fade into "ooh, look at what I'm doing with my vintage Apple II" territory
<thafreak> what do you have running on your nslu2 by the way?
<dzho> well, I don't run them, they're too slow.
<dzho> but when I did, Debian.
<thafreak> which version, do you remember?
<dzho> sorry, I don't
<thafreak> where you able to run wheezy?
<thafreak> k
<dzho> haha, no
<thafreak> i was going to re install mine
<dzho> I don't even know if I got sarge on one
<thafreak> and lenny is almost EOL'd
<dzho> they switched the endianess of the arm architecture, or added an arch with the other endianess or something.
<dzho> so, I installed the newer one on one of them.
<dzho> well, on a usb flash drive attached to one of them.
<dzho> you know, I almost wish they made usb keychain drives with dram
<dzho> to mount up as swap
<thafreak> i had an external hard drive attached to mine...
<thafreak> so i had swap on it
<dzho> did that for a short time, too
<thafreak> and i had it at my moms house...but it seemed the thing would power itself off all the time
<thafreak> wasn't real reliable
<thafreak> could have been something my mom was doing to it though
<dzho> heh
<dzho> did ur mom pwn ur slug?
<paultag> oh jees
<paultag> I fall asleep and dzho goes nuts
<paultag> /topic 15:32 < dzho> did ur mom pwn ur slug?
<thafreak> possibly
 * canthus13 yawns.
<dzho> paultag: all in good fun.  I hope thafreak would raise an objecting if that went too far.
<dzho> er, objection
<paultag> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-27
<canthus13> Haha. Wife just got her laptop back from Dell. they swapped the hard drive and put windows back on it.. she's begging for linux to be put back. :)
<canthus13> next, we beat on it 'til it dies again and send it back, telling them to fix it correctly this time.
<canthus13> (by beat on it I mean run Sims Social 'til it overheats and corrupts the drive...)
<Unit193> canthus13: Put 11.10 on there, drive her crazy ;)
<canthus13> Unit193: I'm puttin' Mint on it.
<canthus13> Maybe.
<canthus13> the machine is screwing up already.  I can't get it to consistently boot from USB.
<Unit193> Meh, mint....
<canthus13> 12 isn't so bad, actually.
<Unit193> Jiggle it a bit, see if it loads.  I'm not really a gnome fan, you talking about their main one?
<canthus13> Yep.
<Unit193> Might take a look again I suppose
<canthus13> They've incorporated gnome 3.  They also have a KDE version.
<Unit193> Last I knew, Xfce too
 * canthus13 hasn't looked in a while.
<canthus13> just grabbed the main version 'coz kit really hates Unity.
<Unit193> Quite a few don't like it, but some do
<Unit193> And with whatever that new HUD is...
<canthus13> I saw that... it's awful. :(
<canthus13> hey, users.. we think you're so stupid you can't be trusted with menus!
<Unit193> I'll look into it at some point
<Unit193> Well, you said you'll go to debian after lucid is up
 * canthus13 nods. I may.. I may stick with ubuntu since I use Openbox.
<canthus13> I do like the somewhat balance of stability and up-to-dateness.
<Unit193> Ah, I'd move to Debian to get the up-to-dateness.  I take it you're still busy as ever?
<canthus13> Pretty busy, yeah.. more so now that the wife is pregnant. o.O
<Unit193> Woah, didn't know that! Did I miss reading something? Congrats!
<canthus13> Nah. I wasn't gonna mention it 'til we were sure she wasn't gonna miscarry.
<Unit193> Err...
<canthus13> She's had issues before about 20 weeks in the past.
<canthus13> But she's at 22 weeks, kid's healthy.
<Unit193> Well that's great for you!
<canthus13> Yeah. Now I just need a better paying job. :P
<thafreak> grats canthus13
<thafreak> my wife's pregnant again too... :-/
<canthus13> heh.
<thafreak> i think we're only a few weeks behind you guys too...lol
<thafreak> she was saying something about we only have 20 weeks left to get things ready...
<thafreak> if we're lucky
<thafreak> i'm just glad she'd due well before OLF
<thafreak> :-O
<canthus13> :D
<canthus13> She wants to go to ILF in April... and then OLF in September.
<thafreak> I'm hoping to finally make it to notacon this year...anyone in here usually go to that?
<_bbb_> i usually pop in
<_bbb_> never stay for long
<_bbb_> usually just to catch 80
<_bbb_> =)
<_bbb_> flirt with alexa
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-21
<skellat> Sure.
<Cheri703> ok, thanks
<Cheri703> forum too!
<skellat> At least we've got a bit of lead time this time.
<Cheri703> yeah
<skellat> Yes ma'am.
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<skellat> I'll be setting the educational meeting for the following Monday so I have a little more prep time
<Cheri703> ok
<skellat> Cheri703: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12465495
<Cheri703> perfect, thanks
<skellat> Burning Circle 98 is up: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/131
<Cheri703> General question for everyone: if you were buying a laptop, and ALL features were equal, would you purchase Dell, HP, Toshiba, Lenovo, or Asus?
<skellat> Dell
<Unit193> Dell, then HP.
<Cheri703> hmm
<Cheri703> k
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-22
<Cheri703> I am generally wary of both dell and HP from my days of fixing peoples' laptops... :/
<Cheri703> so...WHY dell?
<Cheri703> and WHY hp?
<jrgifford> do i know any drupal people in NEO?
<jrgifford> skellat: ?
<jrgifford> Cheri703: a company i know uses entirely dell.
<jrgifford> they *pay* for support, but man, do they get it.
<jrgifford> and they are happy with 'em. as a consumer, give me a thinkpad any day.
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm sort of leaning toward lenovo, but....not sure
<Unit193> jrgifford: I hate drupal, if that counts.  :P
<skellat> jrgifford: What did you want to know about the Drupal?
 * skellat wanders off again
<canthus13> jrgifford: canthus13.com is running on drupal.  I don't have any complaints so far.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Didn't you use inxi?
<jrgifford> Unit193:  nope.
<jrgifford> http://downloads.puppetlabs.com/facter/apidocs/
<jrgifford> i use facter and nagios with similar results.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-23
<skellat> Hunh: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/01/ubuntu-considers-huge-change-that-would-end-traditional-release-cycle/
<skellat> Hmm...it looks like we're going to skip the releases between LTS releases.  This may be a good thing.
<Unit193> paultag: Poke, got a sec?
<dzho> meet the new Debian, same as the old Debian
<paultag> Unit193: yessir.
<paultag> What can I do to help?
<Unit193> Well, nothing at the moment, was/am looking into the route of getting a package in Debian, don't think it'd go so well. :P
<paultag> ah :)
<paultag> why not? :)
<paultag> I'd be happy to help you get started, and if it's within my core bits, i'd be happy to sponsor
<Unit193> Debian is quite strict, but the larger one is I'm guessing they'd want a name other than "Unit 193" (which happens to be what I'm known as), and history of the package, last person that tried was an issue.
<Unit193> (So says the dev of it)
<paultag> well
<paultag> I'm a fairly average DD
<paultag> Debian is about as strict as me
<paultag> don't worry about that
<paultag> as for the name thing, we can find a way around that, no problem.
<paultag> and what do you mean, the last person was an issue
<Unit193> <@h2> Unit193: oh, sorry, I left out some stuff, the last guy who tried packaging it ended up constantly bugging me about this or that, and telling  the debian guys wrong things where I had to do all this research just to make sure he didn't totally mess it up, ie, it wasn't labor saving for me.  <@h2> he also kept misreading and misunderstanding simple documentation and creating issues where none existeed  <@h2> thus my fear that the ...
<Unit193> ... debian guys remember inxi, lol
<Unit193> Registered and uploaded to mentors. :P
<paultag> cool
<paultag> email me the pointer to the .dsc or a vcs link
<paultag> if you have any other information, that'd help too
<paultag> my usual sponsorship guidelines are @ http://people.debian.org/~paultag/sponsorship
<Unit193> Heh, thanks, I'll take a read!
<paultag> but don't worry if you don't understand some of them, I'll clarify as needed
<paultag> sure, Unit193 :)
<paultag> sponsoring is one of my favorate Debian things
<paultag> I try to do a lot of it
<Cheri703> why would some OTHER guy being annoying stop YOU from doing something? If nothing else, they'd be like OMG SOMEONE ELSE, PLEASE DO THIS!
<Cheri703> I'd think at least
<skellat> Well, this sucks: http://ohiolmi.com/laus/ColorRateMap.pdf
<Cheri703> I don't click on random pdf links....what is it?
<skellat> The current unemployment rates breakdown by county
<Cheri703> ah
<skellat> Ashtabula isn't the worst BUT we still come in at 9%
<skellat> Worst in the state is Pike County at over 11%
<Cheri703> what's richland county?
 * dzho always thinks of Montgomery Cty. being further north than it is.
<skellat> Richland County is 7.6%...just barely below the US average
<Cheri703> surprising
<skellat> The bad part is that even with holiday hiring, our percentage in Ashtabula County went UP from November 2012
<Cheri703> uuuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh I hate my one monitor so much
<Cheri703> it flickers and I hate it
<Cheri703> I can't stand flickering lights when they're in the ceiling, let alone staring at one >_<
<skellat> Are you able to go buy a new one?
<Cheri703> I'd been holding off in case I have to buy a new computer, but it is driving me nuts. usually it evens out after ~5-10 minutes, but it's been over 30 min and still doing it >_<
<Cheri703> also because at the point that I buy ONE new monitor, I'm probably going to just bite the bullet and buy TWO new monitors
<skellat> Have you applied percussive maintenance?
<Cheri703> it's an old monitor, I am assuming that the fluorescent backlight is going out
<Cheri703> considering that I got it ~2 years ago for $38 in a thrift store, I'm not complaining at the life I got from it. it's a 20" 16:10 dell monitor
<skellat> Ah
<Cheri703> I just can't keep staring at a flickery screen. I get headaches just being in rooms with flickery overhead lights. Today is especially bad for the monitor :( Might have to modify my amazon order
<paultag> :(
<Cheri703> paultag: here you go: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/AOC-i2757fh-IPS-borderless-HDMI,18078.html
<paultag> swag
<Cheri703> That would be NUTS to go from a 20" and a 19" to TWO 27" :D :D
<Cheri703> I'd be like O_O all the time
<Cheri703> also: $300
<paultag> :D
<Cheri703> Yeah...if it is vesa compliant (haven't checked) this might be my next monitor(s)
<Cheri703> hmm...does not look like it so far, let me keep checking
<Cheri703> D: "Its really attractive looking and even though it doesn't have VESA mounts"
<Cheri703> this one does though: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236103
<Cheri703> not borderless
<Cheri703> either my optic nerve has burned out or the flickering has finally stopped/eased. >1 hour after powering on the monitor. If it goes to sleep for more than a few minutes, the process will start again D:
<Cheri703> ah, nope flickering just sped up a lot
<thafreak> I'm so f**ckin' tired of java apps...
<thafreak> seriously
<thafreak> my brain is melting...
<thafreak> stupid xml configs...
<paultag> +1
<thafreak> oh, and facebook sucks too
<thafreak> I used to be able to look at lists of "friends" grouped by the groups I made up
<thafreak> now it's just one big freaking pile...
<thafreak> have to scrol through over 100 people to find ones to remove...then you remove them and the whole list refreshes...IN A DIFFERENT ORDER
<thafreak> so I have to scan the entire list AGAIN...
<thafreak> took way to long to remove like 19 people...
<thafreak> and what's up with it leaving people in my friends list who deactivated their accounts...what's the point in that?
<Cheri703> thafreak: sometimes easiest to just search and unfriend from their actual profile
<thafreak> well, part of my problem, I don't really know who's on my list...
<Cheri703> gotcha
<thafreak> part of the need to purge
<thafreak> probably could/should have purged more...
<andygraybeal_> is rolling releases a good thing?
<jandrusk> If the process is clean.
<jandrusk> I think if they are using the same QA process it should work.
 * skellat lowers periscope on IRC, returns to driving in the bad weather where it is still snowing in Ashtabula...
<andygraybeal_> cool
<andygraybeal_> can i expect never to 'distro-upgrade' ever again?
<andygraybeal_> or whatever it is called
<andygraybeal_> i mean, if that happens?
<Unit193> It's just a thought at this point.
<paultag> well
<paultag> not quite
<paultag> dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade the suite exactly
<paultag> and Debian's been doing this in sid / unstable / testing for years (like, 20+)
<Unit193> paultag: And I did actually get the right email, right?
<paultag> dist-upgrade is sometimes needed for unstable with big things
<paultag> Unit193: I did get your mail, but I've not ack'd it yet :)
<paultag> I need to sit down with my mail after work
<paultag> I need to finish slides for a talk tom. afternoon
<paultag> but I should be able to give it a quick lookover, you're about #3 in the queue
<Unit193> paultag: Heh, you should have seen -motu, bit funny.  Na, just making sure I got the right one. :)
<paultag> heh :)
<paultag> yep! totally! :)
<paultag> btw, Unit193, for future uploads, http://mentors.debian.net/ is awesome
<paultag> also helpful to get used to dput :)
<paultag> but yep, all set, no need to push it there yet
<Unit193> Been getting used to it with launchpad, put it on mentors once but should update that one.
<paultag> kk :)
<Cheri703> if I want to try out kubuntu, xubuntu, and lubuntu, should I go with 12.04 or try 12.10? I reverted to 12.04 with vanilla ubuntu because 12.10 had issues.
<paultag> (Debian!)
<Cheri703> point me at the best version of debian to try as well then
<Cheri703> I'm going to make my new 32gb microSD card into a multi-boot liveUSB, so...I'm trying a bunch of stuff
<Cheri703> what is the best for multiple monitor setups? Anything more/less friendly with them?
<Unit193> Lubuntu doesn't do an LTS, Xubuntu got Xfce 4.10 in 12.10, and testing or Sid. ;)
<Unit193> :D
<paultag> testing++
<paultag> also unstable++
<Cheri703> ok, stable stable stuff
<Cheri703> I don't want to constantly be fiddling with junk
<paultag> stable is too stable
<Unit193> Xubuntu works pretty good, just install arandr to setup.
<paultag> an Ubuntu LTS is roughly similar to Debian testing
<Cheri703> for ME, for NEW things to play with, stable is GOOD
<paultag> Debian Stable will literally never break, but it's old
<Unit193> But Debian stable is stale.
<paultag> so not great for new hardware
<paultag> Debian Stale! :)
<Unit193> ...I randomly read it as that.
<paultag> it's a common joke
<paultag> Cheri703: http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/amd64/iso-cd/
<paultag> Cheri703: if you want 64 bit linux
<paultag> there's also 64bit Debian kFreeBSD
<paultag> but linux might be easier on your hardware
<Cheri703> paultag: is there a torrent of the debian version?
<Cheri703> if I get debian will I have to get all new variations of software than what I'm used to using?
<Cheri703> because that is a rabbit hole I do NOT want to go down
<Unit193> Cheri703: I have a multi-boot flash, very nice.  I didn't go with full desktops as much, though.   Custom respin of Xubuntu is on the other flash (and no cheap way, the chroot method to respin)
<paultag> Cheri703: of the stable releases, I think, but that link is the updated testing one
<paultag> Cheri703: hum? no?
<paultag> Ubuntu is Debian
<Cheri703> ok, I dunno what stuff works on what
 * Cheri703 hasn't been in the "try new stuff" realm for a while
<Cheri703> do I really need 8 cds worth?
<Cheri703> or do I download one of them?
<Unit193> Except, Ubuntu has more closed type stuff, mp3 and such.
<Unit193> (And real firefox)
<Unit193> Easy to get netinst and install Xfce.
<paultag> no, just the first, Cheri703
<paultag> the others are an entire dump of the archive
<paultag> in case you don't have internet
<Cheri703> gotcha
<Cheri703> I was hoping it was just one!
<paultag> there's also a netinst cd
<paultag> but that might be harder
<paultag> oh and none of these have nonfree wifi drivers
<paultag> you need some udebs to do that
<Cheri703> for now this is just desktop so wifi is not an issue
<paultag> kk
<Cheri703> ugh, just got to a semi-stopping point on work project, so now I can play with this stuff for a bit
<paultag> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/184618_437180606353412_2035887196_n.jpg
<Cheri703> I saw that, is it referring to something specific, or just in general?
<paultag> Ⓐ
<Cheri703> well, I guess the yoga bit..like is there something that says you can't do yoga AND smash the state?
<paultag> it's tough :)
<Cheri703> :( I like torrents better than direct downloads
<Cheri703> I had 3.5MB/s on torrents and am getting 232KB/s on debian download
<Cheri703> uuuuuggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh paultag, I might have to abandon debian just for slow download time
<paultag> no patience
<Cheri703> NOT WHEN I AM PAYING AS MUCH AS I AM FOR INTERNET!
<Cheri703> that is the whole point!
<paultag> why not use a netinst, then?
<paultag> that's a 41 meg download
<Cheri703> besides, OS isos are like the ONE time I can legitimately torrent things!
<paultag> try this, Cheri703 - http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/wheezy_di_beta4/amd64/iso-cd/debian-wheezy-DI-b4-amd64-netinst.iso
<Cheri703> I mean..the ONLY time I torrent, because obvs I wouldn't be doing illegitimate torrenting >_>
<Cheri703> paultag: but I'm going to make a liveUSB, will that work with it?
 * paultag shrugs
<paultag> I assume so
<paultag> I think youc an dd that into an usb disk
<paultag> like actually
<paultag> because of magic
<Cheri703> that sounds like more work than I'm willing to do
<paultag> but I don't know
<paultag> o.O
<paultag> that's less work then making a live cd
<paultag> erm, usb
<Cheri703> eh
<Cheri703> I dunno
<thafreak> Well, just applied to another job on campus that I'm probably under qualified for
<thafreak> just hope word doesn't get back to my boss...that'd be awkward
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-24
 * skellat waits eagerly
<Cheri703> Well, who all is here for the meeting?
 * paultag can be here
<Cheri703> Quite the turnout!
 * drkokandy is here
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<skellat> And there was more than 48 hours notice this time!
<Cheri703> Well, I'll start off with: we've recently been discussing trying to shift some focus from worrying about in-person events to having online events
<Cheri703> Some discussion was had about video vs voice chat, and while I think mumble is a good idea, it *would* be hard to get photos of our "event" to send in
<Cheri703> if it's a google hangout, we could at least do screenshots and such. With mumble, a screenshot of the signed in users isn't terribly impressive.
<Cheri703> I think we'd still want to try to do ReLoCo stuff, but as far as trying to get people from larger geographical areas together, it's just not happening, so we'll go with online stuff.
<Cheri703> Anyone have thoughts on that?
<Cheri703> ...
<Cheri703> aaaaanyone?
<Cheri703> crickets
<skellat> At this point I'm continuing to investigate video solutions and have not found anything satisfactory *yet*
<drkokandy> I agree with trying to get ReLoCos together for some in-person events
<Cheri703> if anyone wants to volunteer to develop an alternative to google hangouts, they're welcome to do that too ;)
<drkokandy> Because without doing some things in person we're wasting the geographic foundation of the LoCo
<Cheri703> drkokandy: we need to schedule one once the temperatures are consistently above 20 degrees again...it's too stinking cold to go anywhere right now
<drkokandy> that is true
<Cheri703> true drkokandy, but as spread out as we are, the geographic foundation is...tenuous
<skellat> I've still got Lake Effect Snow Warning going until 10 AM tomorrow.  Wind chills have been hazardous to human flesh for anything but minimal time lengths of exposure.
 * skellat had to go shovel out family cars before tonight's meeting
<Cheri703> Oh, actually: I'll be in Cleveland the evening of 02/15 because I have to spend the night at the airport, if any ubuntu clevelanders wanted to hang out or grab dinner, I'd be game :)
<Cheri703> I would like to do things in person, and had hopes of doing that at one time, but we seem to be getting sparser and sparser as far as people who actively participate.
<Cheri703> I'd like to see some life in the mailing list/forums at some point.
<skellat> We had fairly good IRC activity today
<drkokandy> we've had a more active IRC than usual these past couple of weeks or so
<Cheri703> yeah, but we have LOTS AND LOTS of people who are technically members of u-ohio and we have 21 signed in to chat right now
<Cheri703> so...irc isn't exactly reaching the masses
<skellat> No, it isn't
<skellat> Then again, how many of the 400+ members actually have any connection or contact with the LoCo at large?
<Cheri703> not many
<Cheri703> Do we have a u-ohio g+ group? does anyone know?
<drkokandy> not one that I'm a part of
<skellat> I don't use G+
<Cheri703> I think a lot of ubuntu folks are on g+, so probably could poke around there
<skellat> We have an Identica group that paultag is the owner of
<paultag> challah
<paultag> Oh man
<paultag> I can transfer
<Cheri703> yeah...identica is....fairly dead afaik
<Cheri703> ?
<paultag> skellat: seeing as how you're an identica master, I'll chown to you
<skellat> Identica is fairly alive Cheri703 and is still being developed
<Cheri703> I've heard of a lot of people having issues with it
<Cheri703> so I dunno
<skellat> paultag: We'll talk about that separately as we may need Evan involved
<paultag> ack
<Cheri703> I think g+ is rapidly becoming a hub of ubuntu stuff
<paultag> erm, hurm
<paultag> skellat: http://identi.ca/group/ubuntuohio ← I'm not an admin D:
<skellat> Identica is getting set to archive about 80% of the accounts as they're inactive and the data is going to go to Archive.org.  The active accounts remain active.
<skellat> paultag: Crap!  I'll contact Evan separately so I can take control of that myself.
<paultag> ack
<skellat> Cheri703: I thought we had a Page on G+ back during one or the other of my abortive attempts to use the service.  I wonder if we still do.
<Cheri703> looks like bioselement made a page
<Cheri703> I'll reach out to him
<drkokandy> Oh, found one: https://plus.google.com/116070181546687340819/posts
<drkokandy> here's the community: https://plus.google.com/communities/113576253272216114772
<Cheri703> sent a message
<Cheri703> hopefully we can get that going a bit
<skellat> I've pinged Evan via Identica to see if I can take control of the group there
<Cheri703> So: Goals for this next month: Try to get some online presence going, whether g+, identica, mailing list, forum, also try to get some sort of local events moving in some capacity somewhere. Mansfield will have one this coming month, if any other areas can get SOMETHING to happen, that'd be great. Even if it's a "I will be at x location at y time with my computer and able to give demos" and have like a sign on your table or something. I dunno
<Cheri703> . SOMETHING that is contact with the outside world. :)
<Cheri703> I will probably post something to the mailing list tonight just to try to get some conversation going
<Cheri703> well...will probably post within the next week or so. big work thing going on so my brain is a bit...wobbly
<Cheri703> anyone have any other thoughts on that?
<skellat> Nope.
<skellat> I'll be running the educational session next Monday at 10 PM Eastern
<Cheri703> Everyone can participate in getting things going on the mailing list btw ;)
<Cheri703> awesome!
<skellat> I'll be posting the slide deck to SlideShare
<skellat> What metric do we want to use to measure the success of the event?
<Cheri703> I think for the level of participation we usually get to events, HAVING the event is a success. :)
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> PING: Unit193 jrgifford canthus13 jacob
<Cheri703> I'm serious! We haven't done something like that before, so I consider it a positive thing to be doing it at all :)
<skellat> Alrighty
<skellat> Is there anything paultag can share with us about the state of Debian efforts relative to Wheezy?
<paultag> current RC bug squash rates place release at about 3 months out
<paultag> if you'd like to see it sooner, fix bugs :)
<paultag> BSP I'm helping run in Boston @ MIT this weekend
<paultag> questions? :)
<skellat> So we're looking at April instead of February then
<paultag> yeah, sadly
<paultag> there were some RC bugs found late in freeze
<paultag> and it's set us back a bit, I think.
<paultag> help is welcome, and as always I'd be glad to help anyone get involved
<skellat> And for the record I'll remind folks across the LoCo that efforts to aid Debian in squashing bugs do trickle down to help Ubuntu
<Cheri703> Alright, any other topics for tonight?
<skellat> Any recent contacts with the LoCo Council?
<Cheri703> talked with cz<tab> unofficially a few weeks ago
<Cheri703> result of that convo was the push toward ANY activity, then working out in-person activity later
<skellat> Laura Czajkowski, you mean?
 * paultag chuckles
<Cheri703> yeah
<skellat> Alrighty
<skellat> Cheri703: Could you ask Laura Czajkowski in her Launchpad-related capacity about whether or not it is possible to change the LoCo team's settings so that e-mail cannot be turned off?
<Cheri703> I think that with spam and opt-in/out regulations we can't force email on anyone
<skellat> Darn
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> I've got nothing else
<Cheri703> I know that if I'd opted out of email and suddenly started getting it again, I'd be SUPER mad
<Cheri703> so...yeah
<Cheri703> ok. I guess that wraps things up for the meeting. I'll (as always) be idling in here, so if anyone has thoughts , feel free to toss them out!
<skellat> Then we stand adjourned, I guess? Our next meeting is our educational session on Monday at 10 PM.
<Cheri703> Yep. Have a good night folks!
<drkokandy> sounds great! Good night all!
<Unit193> skellat: Pong. :P
<jrgifford> skellat: sorry!
<jrgifford> Cheri703: so you'll be in cleveland-ish huh?
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm flying out early saturday morning, and rather than deal with trying to get someone to drive me to cleveland at 5am, I'm going up friday night and I'll just find somewhere to sleep in the airport
<jrgifford> hm. i think i'm busy, but i'll check
<Cheri703> yeah, 02/15
<Cheri703> if no one is around, no worries, just figured I'd mention it :)
<jrgifford> ok
<andygraybeal_> aye, morning
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<yano> Hello Wisconsin^WOhio!
<dzho> hi y'all
<Cheri703> I think I decided on xubuntu for my long-term trial
<paultag> ugh, goddamnit
<paultag> I think someone took my Ubuntu mug from my Desk :(
<paultag> I'm peeved, I liked that mug.
<jrgifford> :\
<paultag> it's the downside of working @ a loft
<paultag> a lot of talks and stuff are held here and randors just walk through coworking
<paultag> fucking annoying
<canthus13> paultag: the upside being you can nail the asshat that keeps undoing your changes with a coffee cup from across the room. :)
<paultag> :)
<dzho> if you can *find* your coffee cup, that is
<dzho> seek out one, you may find the other due to a pre-emptive move ;-)
<thafreak> what the hell...i was trying to use virtualbox...
<thafreak> and my computer went nuts
<thafreak> swapping like no one's business
<thafreak> I look, and I have like 2gb of free ram...but 2gb of swap being used!
<thafreak> turned my swap off
<Unit193> I'm trying out zswap, and I'll say it's pretty helpful when the computer starts swapping out.
<thafreak> what does that do? just compress the swap?
<Unit193> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI1MDM or even better: https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/fe313521-2e95-46f2-817d-44a4f27eba32/entry/new_linux_zswap_compression_functionality7?lang=en
<canthus13> 49.5MB for a 140 page manual? LG, you're really, really doing it wrong.
<Unit193> But you need hi-res images!
<canthus13> heh.  ALso, 140 freaking pages to use your TV? Seriously.
<dzho> TV is probably more powerful than $REALLY_OLD_BUT_FAMOUS_COMPUTER
<jrgifford> probably
<dzho> I sort of want to try fuzzing our flatscreen TV or our digital video box thingie
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-25
<canthus13> dzho: Probably, but $REALLY_OLD_BUT_FAMOUS_COMPUTER is infinitely more productive.
<canthus13> and cable boxes are touchy enough without throwing something at them they don't expect. you'd prolly just brick it.
<canthus13> hell. Watching TV can brick a cable box.
<dzho> it's not the cable box, it's just a DVR-sans-hard-drive
<dzho> ostensibly a blue-ray player, but it has an ethernet jack and a USB port
<dzho> blu-ray (tm)
<canthus13> ah.
<dzho> was something like $40 or $50 on sale at Best Buy over the holidays and so I was sort of "meh, why not"
 * canthus13 has seen a Pace box brick simply by turning it off and back on.
<dzho> yeah, that sounds like A Problem
<canthus13> It's not really Pace's fault.. It's TV Guide. their sofware sucks.
<Cheri703> \o/ I like xubuntu!
<Cheri703> super customizable panels = happy dual monitors!
<Cheri703> also 24" 16:10 monitors are HUGE
<canthus13> I have a 22" at work. it's quite large enough.
<Cheri703> :D I got two
<Cheri703> semi-impulsively, but...yes. migraine brought on by flickery screen = OMG MAKE IT STOP
<Cheri703> I'd been eyeing these for a while, just hadn't pulled the trigger
 * canthus13 nods.
<skellat> Blah: http://erielookingproductions.info/2013/01/119-seeking-the-logline
<dzho> Cheri703: you have two 24" monitors?
<Cheri703> yep :D
<Cheri703> as of yesterday evening
<Cheri703> I'll fully admit it's a bit of overkill for day to day personal computer use, BUT for work stuff it's pretty great
<paultag> overkill?
<paultag> is there such a thing?
<Cheri703> pretty sure the setup of one of the contractors for my company would qualify, he's got like 6 monitors of varying sizes up to (iirc) 30" all arrayed in front of him
<jrgifford> Cheri703: that's not overkill
<jrgifford> i met a guy who had like 10 20" monitors
<jrgifford> one was a nagios dashboard
<paultag> the most I had was 3 :)
<jrgifford> he had his server error.log piped through some funky grep thing that returned serious stuff on one
<paultag> Once I get my new place, I'm about to try 2x2, or 1x4, longways
<Cheri703> I'm at 3 if I'm also running the laptop on my lapdesk
<jrgifford> and had ssh terminals to other machines on all the others.
<jrgifford> the guy never saw his desktop.
<paultag> ← never sees his desktop
<skellat> This is part of why living in Ashtabula County can get aggravating at times: http://identi.ca/notice/99213560
<paultag> http://fuckyeahohio.com/
<paultag> btw, that exists
<Cheri703> http://www.imfromohio.com/post/40961158020/trying-to-convince-someone-that-there-are-fun-things-to
 * dzho sighs
<paultag> ahhahahaha
<paultag> hahahaha - http://www.imfromohio.com/post/41162663030/ohioans-when-touchdown-jesus-was-struck-by
<paultag> so PERFECT
<dzho> http://www.imfromohio.com/post/40815201738/omg <- paultag
<paultag> :D
<dzho> s/nyc/bos/ of course ;-)
<dzho> http://www.imfromohio.com/post/40765885538/everyone-in-ohio-when-forbes-named-dayton-as-the haha, I missed this forbes thing
<paultag> aaaahahaha
<Cheri703> yeah, someone linked me to that site a few days ago, saw the link from fyo and saw the mansfield one :)
<Cheri703> I know no one here is officially a xubuntu person, but anyone have thoughts on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921687 ?
<Cheri703> at least, afaik no one is
<dzho> also, xubuntu+second monitor+ . . . well, ohio
<dzho> ;-)
<Cheri703> hrm?
<dzho> intersection of sets are smaller than the sets themselves, so . . . good luck with that.
<Unit193> Well, I don't use dual monitors, so don't know.
<Cheri703> ah, yeah
<Cheri703> it treats far edges as edges, even though you can make it so windows are draggable through the far edge
<Unit193> skellat uses last I knew, as do I.
<dzho> I can't remember if we're running lubuntu or xubuntu on the thinkpad the kid uses at home.
<Cheri703> so you'd think *something* could be done to make the "seams" treated as edges
<dzho> I'll try to pay attention next time I'm on it.
<dzho> laptops + external monitor is a "two monitor" situation I often don't think about as such.
<Cheri703> yeah
<dzho> mostly because I most commonly encounter that with a projector, which is horrible to use as side-by-side, so we usually punt and mirror.
<yano> haha, that site is golden
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> one: I posted to the forums about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921687
<Cheri703> bah, wrong window
<Cheri703> sorry
<Unit193> Cheri703: I decided to try OMG!Ponies just for the heck of it, someone just pinged me and I literally said "Oohh!" and jerked back a bit. :D
<Cheri703> hehe, that was my reaction too!
<Cheri703> it makes sure you don't miss messages
<Cheri703> :D
<Cheri703> hehehe
<Unit193> (Switched back, of course)
<Cheri703> I'm leaving it!
<Cheri703> I have everything dark so normal notifications disappear
<Cheri703> and if my phone is on silent or in another room, I need the visual notification
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-26
<skellat> I'm actually going to be in the Slavic Village neighborhood in Cleveland tomorrow.  Would anybody be around to do a quick keysigning or two against my key?
<skellat> I'll be in Cleveland in the morning and early afternoon then working my way back to Ashtabula shortly thereafter
 * skellat wanders off
<Unit193> Cheri703: Othermonitor works, also switching monitors fixed the resume from sleep issue...
<Cheri703> Unit193: hrm?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-27
<skellat> Well, that was a trip to Cleveland.  A trip down Union Avenue from Slavic Village on the way to Shaker Heights just was not amusing.
<_bbb> heh
<_bbb> colorful part of town
<skellat> Not as much as it was 20 years ago
<_bbb> i bought house in slavic village 10 years ago
<_bbb> but yeah i know that drive well
<skellat> That works.  At least the Red Chimney appears to still be open.
<_bbb> drove it earlier today even
<skellat> Alrighty, I wasn't expecting all those channels to close at once on me
<_bbb> i get the potato soup sometimes on weds
<_bbb> at the red chimney.. good stuff
<skellat> Yep.
 * skellat wanders off
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-20
<jrgifford> belkinsa: pong
<belkinsa> Are you free when I will be holding the second mock virtual Ubuntu Hour?  well, at least 30 minutes before it.
<jrgifford> when is that?
<jrgifford> i haven't seen email all day, and i'd like to keep it that way. :P
<belkinsa> It will be on Friday the 24th of this month
<belkinsa> At 11 AM EST
<jrgifford> maybe
<jrgifford> let me dive into my calendar and make a note
<belkinsa> Okay, I might need you for tech support
<jrgifford> k, added
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<belkinsa> I will get the agenda up tomorrow.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-21
<belkinsa> This weather is killing me.
<belkinsa> jrgifford, ping.
<jrgifford> belkinsa: pong
<belkinsa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6794432/ Sums it up
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://j.mp/19LZUEb
<jrgifford> wanna do a webrtc later tonight/tomorrow afternoon to discuss?
<jrgifford> (i don't know what your schedule looks like)
<belkinsa> Sure, if you want.  I can do tomorrow night after 6 PM EST.
<jrgifford> hm, that might get a little difficult.
<jrgifford> can you send me an email and cc Bob then?
<jrgifford> and then i can start asking questions about what this might look like and how it might work...?
<belkinsa> Sure.  And if we can't do it via WebRTC, we can also use e-mail.
<belkinsa> Or IRC, but in another channel.
<jrgifford> ok
<belkinsa> I pinged him to see if he is still around.
<belkinsa> ;invite jrgifford ##ca-ohio
<Unit193> /
<belkinsa> can you join ##ca-ohio
<belkinsa> I know
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-22
<thafreak> so...it seems rackspace found my linked in profile...anyone with 5+ years sysadmin experience looking to move to texas?
<thafreak> i said i would ask around...lol
<thafreak> i did
<thafreak> now I'm not a liar
<jrgifford> thafreak: would they settle for 1 professionally, 2 as a hobbyist?
<thafreak> jrgifford: i dunno, but i think the main thing is willingness to relocate to texas
<thafreak> Are you on linked in?
<jrgifford> thafreak: yes, and i'm not really that interested
<jrgifford> in working for a cloud company
 * belkinsa needs to get an LinkedIn account...
<thafreak> If anyone wants to connect with me on linkedin just pm me...
<thafreak> I get lots of recruiter traffic
<thafreak> most of my stupid connections on there are actually recuiters...
<thafreak> it's annoying...I'm like who is this and why do i care that they have a new job
<thafreak> oh must be a recruiter i accepted a connection from
<thafreak> Off to teach...see you all around...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-23
<Unit193> paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaultag.
<paultag> dude
<paultag> I'm going to bed :D
<paultag> what's up quick quick quick
<paultag> ok bed
<paultag> emial me:)
<paultag> email
<paultag> o/
<Unit193> Hah.
<Unit193> paultag: Oh you're not sleeping now! :P
<paultag> yo
<paultag> http://i.imgur.com/JAB5pya.png
<paultag> btw
<Unit193> So asked earlier in mentors and got no answer.  I presume there's no way to conditionally set a symlink that would conflict if the package is later installed but not expected to? (Worded better before) so in other words, postinst  if [ -f /usr/bin/foo ] || ln -s /usr/bin/bar /usr/bin/foo
<Unit193> Hah, saw that on OFTC. :P
<paultag> sounds like you're trying to reimplement update-alterantives
<paultag> stop that
<Unit193> Basically, yes.  But I wanted to!  It makes sense to symlink in this case if it doesn't exist! :P
<paultag> update-alterantives will do that
<Unit193> Also, good for another inxi upload?  And, last one, policy on a QA upload for a package that has a slightly stale ITA?
<Unit193> Oh.
<Unit193> (Symlink in this case if it doesn't exist, but have the other "alternative" overwrite the link with a real file.  But, yeah, going about it weirdly.)
<Unit193> Bah, read manpage, doesn't do what I want it to. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-24
<Unit193> paultag?
<paultag> hurm
<paultag> yeah, send the upload over
<paultag> and same with the qa upload
<paultag> but alternatives - if it's in the archive, talk to the other maintainer
<paultag> if it's not, dpkg-divert it
<Unit193> Eh, mine isn't going into the archive, was just trying to figure out the best way.
<Unit193> (It's a package update of dropbear.)
<Unit193> Might have to figure out how to email other DDs for fixes. :/
<Unit193> You have mail.
 * Unit193 waits for larts.
<paultag> I just rm'd my ~
<paultag> so uh
<paultag> might be a second or two
<paultag> I'm on my tablet net
<paultag> now
<dzho> oh dear
<dzho> I got seriousl backup religion when I dd if=/some/thumbdrive.img of=/duh/that/is/my/root/device/not/my/keychain
<Unit193> Wow, that's not fun...  Was doing something and accidentally did a rm -rfv once there, lucky for me I started jamming Ctrl+C like no tomorrow, think I mainly lost the cache and dotfiles.
<paultag> I have full backups
<paultag> no problem
<paultag> just annoying since full disk encryption takes ages
<Unit193> Yeep.  Been playing around with full disk cryptsetup+dropbear for "remote" unlock of a server, funtimes.
<paultag> All my machines are LVM FDE'd
<Unit193> Go Btrfs! :P
<paultag> :þ
<paultag> btrfs is great
<paultag> but inside an LVM FDE volume
<belkinsa> jrgifford, I maybe late for the mock vitual Ubuntu Hour by a bit, please help the two if they have issues.
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<belkinsa> Okay, nevermind.  I'm here and ready to roll.
<jrgifford> ok
<jrgifford> what channel should i be in?
<belkinsa> Second mock virtual Ubuntu Hour in 9 minutes.
<belkinsa> This one
<belkinsa> And #ubuntu-us-oh in chatb.ogr
<belkinsa> org*
<jrgifford> k
<belkinsa> I hope the internet connection is stable here.  I'm in walters building on Blue Ash UC campus
<belkinsa> Sent the two an e-mauil
<belkinsa> Hey ronswift
<belkinsa> Ready
<dmcalloway> Hello everyone !
<ronswift> Hello
<belkinsa> Hey dmcalloway
<belkinsa> #ubuntu-us-oh on chatb.org
<belkinsa> chatb.org/#ubuntu-us-oh
<jrgifford> i'll join in a minute or two, need to wrap something up here
<belkinsa> K
<belkinsa> 7959 is
 * belkinsa is 5426
<dmcalloway> I just went to that link - 7959 is me but I see only black
<belkinsa> It is asking for use of mic and cam?
<belkinsa> Firefox or chrome?
<dmcalloway> No, I am in Firefox. Should I try in Chrome ?
<belkinsa> The firefox from the repos doesn't work with chatb
<belkinsa> use chrome
<belkinsa> Like in that e-mail
<belkinsa> 1792 is?
<dmcalloway> yes, I am 1792
<dmcalloway> You are still 5436 right ?
<belkinsa> 5426 is me
<dmcalloway> Can everyone hear me okay ?
<dmcalloway> Cool !
<belkinsa> ronswift?
<belkinsa> bandwith issues
<belkinsa> let me go mic only
<belkinsa> You have video dmcalloway
<dmcalloway> okay well do
<belkinsa> sorry people
<belkinsa> nursing students...
<thafreak> wow, audio on this chatb sucks
<belkinsa> yeah
<belkinsa> bandwith issues
<belkinsa> Let's try with NO Mics everyone
<jrgifford> just went no video because of bandwithd
<belkinsa> ronswift, you there.
<belkinsa> should we try at another date
<jrgifford> dunno
<dmcalloway> Or we could just text chat (old school I know, but fun !)
<belkinsa> Yeah
<belkinsa> That would be better
<jrgifford> hah, this works too!
<jrgifford> dang, i've heard skype calls over a half meg DSL that sounded better than this...
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<belkinsa> New techlogy this WebRTC?
<dmcalloway> If the server is being hosted on a campus, though, their bandwidth is likely getting slammed now
<jrgifford> ~1 year old
<jrgifford> dmcalloway: the whole point of webrtc is it is decentralized
<dmcalloway> oh - I see - peer to peer webchat with video ? Impressive !
<jrgifford> Yup
<jrgifford> which is why it's a little flaky...
<belkinsa> So, I think for us and rest of the LoCo's, I think using IRC is better for virtual Ubuntu Hours if they want to not use (yicky) Google.
<jrgifford> (for example, i'm sending a lot of traffic to someone using road runner in columbus. also to a IP address that gets mapped to university of cinci.
<jrgifford> so it's almost entirely decentralized
<belkinsa> The UC is mine.
<jrgifford> yup, figured
<dmcalloway> I see. I am using Road Runner in Columbus
<belkinsa> Does it say what buidling I'm in?
<belkinsa> (just kidding)
<jrgifford> the only "central" part is the server on chatb.org that handles the handshakes
<jrgifford> belkinsa: nope. :P
<dmcalloway> Fascinating ! I am looking at their website now.
<jrgifford> the webrtc stuff?
<dmcalloway> I also just found out where Blue Ash is. Yes, the webRTC website. Have not heard of this before the Ubuntu hours email from last week
<belkinsa> WebRTC seems to be fascinating but it has bugs to be fixed at that stuff
<jrgifford> it's designed for the future, not the present
<belkinsa> That sucks.
<belkinsa> And that is bull./
<jrgifford> another example of a great technology that cannot be used with the current mindset of carriers and ISPs.
<dmcalloway> Are we still configuring ? Ronswift and I are the only two in webrtc with video and audio
<belkinsa> I guess the takeaway is that old skool is better for now if we have enough folks that want to do Ubuntu hours again.
<belkinsa> No, with the issues, I think we are done.
<jrgifford> dmcalloway: i don't think there is much we can do at this point
<dmcalloway> :(
<jrgifford> belkinsa: i don't think we can use webrtc
<jrgifford> i'd like to, but we can't.
<dmcalloway> Well, before everyone darts off : any ideas on which project needs help ?
<belkinsa> Same.  At least, we tried to use it.
<dmcalloway> Well, besides webRTC, lol - I do not think I can code at a low enough level to fix this
<belkinsa> As in for coding, no?  But if you want to document things, Ubuntu Doc team needs help.
<jrgifford> we could always do vlc | netcat
<belkinsa> Well...give me a minute
<jrgifford> actually. that could be interesting.
<belkinsa> dmcalloway, ^^^
<belkinsa> That could
<belkinsa> jrgifford, ^^^
<jrgifford> And depending on your focus, Ask Ubuntu could use some help with cleaning up and answering questions occasionally.
<belkinsa> dmcalloway, http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2014/01/evaluating-harvest-ubuntu-com-call-number-two/ read this, this service maybe what you need but it needs to be kick started up again.
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Women Blog | Evaluating harvest.ubuntu.com: Call Number Two! ] - https://j.mp/1fi6FM4
<belkinsa>                                                                       
<belkinsa> Well, I must be going.  I still need to drive back home but once I get there, i will e-mail the mailing-lists our results of this run and talk about just running text-only ones for the time being.  Sounds cool to everyone?
<jrgifford> sounds good
<belkinsa> And ronswift: that can go for your LoCo also.
<belkinsa> Peace.
<jrgifford> drive safely
<dmcalloway> Okay - goodbye -
<dmcalloway> Will also check out the link - although I thought that the Ubuntu Docs seem fairly complete.... but did not know about the Harvest project
<dmcalloway> Okay, looks like everyone is winding down - goodday and nice chat !
<belkinsa> jrgifford, thanks for today and the job suggestion from a few days ago.
<jrgifford> belkinsa: no problem
<belkinsa> And I still have that e-mail to send...
<jrgifford> to...
<jrgifford> ?
<belkinsa> I was talking about the information and results of todays run of the mock vUH
<jrgifford> ohk
<starrats> good evening everyone
<belkinsa> hello there
<belkinsa> Are you a new member that needs help signing the CC?
<starrats> yes, I live in OH and what is the CC?
<belkinsa> Code of Conduct
<starrats> ah okay
<belkinsa> All member must have it signed when joining the team on LP
<starrats> sure, I'm a nice guy, running xubuntu
<belkinsa> Our Leader, skellat uses it too
<belkinsa> Welcome to the team, by the way.
<starrats> Unit193 told me about you folks
<starrats> thank you
<belkinsa> Ah.
<belkinsa> I see
<belkinsa> Who are on LP?
<belkinsa> Who are you*
<starrats> Oh you want my name or what?
<belkinsa> Launchpad username
<belkinsa> Or page
<belkinsa> Like this one: https://launchpad.net/~belkinsa
<jenni> [ Svetlana Belkin in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1htgtEo
<belkinsa> Thank you, jenni.
<Unit193> belkinsa: CC = Community Council. ;)
<belkinsa> Oh.
<belkinsa> But can it also said for Code of Conduct?
<Unit193> CoC.
<belkinsa> Ah, right.  Duh.
<starrats> how do I sign in?
<belkinsa> AFK!  Soryr.
<starrats> saw your launchpad thing
<Unit193> starrats: Howdy here as well!
<belkinsa> Unit193, if you want to help, go a head.  I will be back in 15 minutes
<Unit193> Some of us in here use Lubuntu, one (used to?) use Kubuntu, and I'm Xubuntu of course.
<starrats> hello again Unit193, lol
<Unit193> Already registered on UbuntuOne, Launchpad, or Forums?
<starrats> I just joined/registered on launchpad, waiting for email
<belkinsa> Back
<belkinsa> This is your Ubuntu One account.  This will give you access to all Ubuntu sites that we have, including access to edit wiki pages.
<Unit193> (If the wiki isn't acting up, as normal.)
<starrats> just finished with registering with launchpad
<belkinsa> Great.
<belkinsa> Does Xubuntu have the GUI for Keys and passwords like Ubuntu does?
<starrats> now what, lol
<Unit193> starrats: Now you can file all kinds of bugs about Xubuntu! :P
<starrats> okay cool
<Unit193> If you have a GPG key, you can sign the Ubuntu thing and upload.
<starrats> I don't know that much about ubuntu, I have tried numerous times to install it on my hd along with win7 but it won't work, followed all the instructions
<starrats> I'm currently on xubuntu using VirtualBox
<belkinsa> Speaking of new members: jrgifford, ping.
<belkinsa> starrats, what is the issue that you are hitting?
<belkinsa> You can ask in #xubuntu, it's their support channel here
<starrats> sorry, i have emergency, will  bbl okay
<belkinsa> Okay, see you around, starrats.
<Unit193> Oh, he's from Kent BTW.
<belkinsa> Doesn't matter anymore.  We are always will be scattered.
<Unit193> Sure it does.
<Unit193> drkokandy is pretty close to me, we could (and should in theory?) do a local meetup again. :P
<Unit193> Seemed like a great guy to me too, though he attends to Akron LUG meetings so I'd have nothing on that. :P
<belkinsa> I think there is no one around me in the greater Cinci are.
<belkinsa> area*
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-25
<starrats> I'm back
<Unit193> Welcome back.  Problem taken care of?
<starrats> yes and thank you
<belkinsa> Welcome back.
<starrats> thanks, to answer your question belkinsa I have left a detailed message over on #ubuntu and no one got back to me.
<belkinsa> Not #xubuntu?
 * belkinsa is contacting the project lead, knome
<Unit193> Umm, why?
<belkinsa> If it's a Xubuntu problem, shouldn't go to the Xubuntu support channel?  Knome might know, that's why I pinged him.
<belkinsa> By the way, starrats, since you now have a Ubuntu One account.  You can ask at www.askubuntu.com
<Unit193> It's the same as everything else... #ubuntu is an option, #xubuntu may be better but don't post to both...
<starrats> my problem is that I have win7 and it has its own partitioning program and I have used wubi  and another boot loader, two different times, I get to the purple screen with the little red dots going back and forth and then it goes black  I see a little font statement at the beginning of all of this and nothing happens and after a bit I get one of those little 'spin clocks' in the upper left hand corner and it just stays and stays,
<starrats>  this is roughly a 15 minute adventure.
<starrats> ah okay blekinsa
<starrats> on the ubuntuone statement
<belkinsa> Sounds like: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/how-to-completely-wipe-windows-8-and-install-linux/1416
<jenni> [ How to completely wipe windows 8 and install linux - Ubuntu Discourse ] - https://j.mp/1bnD6FQ
<starrats> Although I hate windows with a passion, my GF would have a screaming fit because she and I have identical Toshiba laptops I'm currently on Virtualbox
<starrats> she needs my help a lot with windows every so often
<belkinsa> Idea: get a Ubuntu sticker for your laptop to mark it as yours.
<belkinsa> Or an Xubuntu one.
<belkinsa> Sticker = printout of the logo and taped onto the lid
<starrats> lol, but that's not the problem she wants us to have the same thing and she is petrified of linux
<starrats> even tho I have told her it is cool
<belkinsa> Did you try to show her it?
<starrats> no not yet but soon, she doesn't even know I have set up VirtualBox yet and running xubuntu, lol
<belkinsa> Why is she scared of Linux?
<Unit193> Wait, so she'd have a fit, because you installed another OS on to your own, unshared laptop? 0_o
<starrats> don't know but she is frightened to a point about windows, I'm 61 years old and she is a little older and a grandma that might be the whole thing
<belkinsa> Oh, I see.
<belkinsa> Age.
<starrats> yes age
<belkinsa> Does she think Linux = all in command line or what?
<starrats> she doesn't understand that linux does the samething that windows does for things she uses the computer for
<belkinsa> Oh.
<starrats> command line stuff, i have told her about that a little and it kind of freaks her out and in the same breath I said she would not have to ever do that
<belkinsa> Really, I think the best thing, is show it to her and show that Firefox does the same as IE and Libreoffice does the same as M$.
<belkinsa> Wait, do that on Windows first.
<starrats> well I did install on her laptop Apache Open Office so she can use that
<belkinsa> And tell her that command line is not needed for everyday users.
<belkinsa> Close enough,
<starrats> I have done that
<belkinsa> And you guys have Firefox?
<starrats> I was using FF but now I'm on chrome because she is on chrome
<belkinsa> Look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StartUbuntu  That could help you
<jenni> [ StartUbuntu - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1bnECrC
<belkinsa> Chrome works on Ubuntu.
<starrats> and I am using chromium on xubuntu because ff went wacky the other day, lol
<belkinsa> Could this video help: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XTHdcmjenI&feature=youtu.be
<jenni> [ What the Tech Industry Has Learned from Linus Torvalds: Jim Zemlin at TEDxConcordiaUPortland - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1bnEGHL
<belkinsa> And http://iamnewtolinux.blogspot.com/p/about-iamnewtolinux.html
<jenni> [ Hello, I'm New To Linux! : About IamNewToLinux ] - https://j.mp/1bnEIzx
<starrats> well the biggest hassle is that she is set in her ways on many things including her comp.  lol
<belkinsa> Ah, she is a ram.  I see.
<starrats> I'm going to show her soon my Virtualbox and show her xubuntu is cool
<Unit193> starrats: Do you use Pepperflash with Chromium?
<starrats> she sure uis, lol
<belkinsa> Good luck on that, show that video, if needed.
<starrats> Unit193 nev er heard of Pepperflash
<Unit193> Only reason to use chromium. :D
<belkinsa> But isn't it dropping Flash support?
<Unit193> Eh?
<belkinsa> Chromium
<Unit193> I don't know, not my browser.  And, it wouldn't be dropping flash anyway, perhaps PPAPI, but not flash.
<Unit193> *NPAPI
<belkinsa> Nevermind, and I'm not even going to search OMG! Ubuntu
<starrats> no currently ff is/or has 'exploded' in the upper left corner of FB and I use FB a lot, there's a good xubuntu page there now
<starrats> and FB just didn't work on xubuntu but works fine on win7
<Unit193> I'd recommend not looking there anyway. :P
<Unit193> starrats: Weird, works fine for the people using it here... :/
<starrats> what FB
<belkinsa> FB? As in Facebook?  It should work on every type of computer OS.
<Unit193> there=OMG!Ubuntu terrible site.
<starrats> it could be a combination of things including VirtualBox, that is why I would love to partition my win7 HD
<Unit193> But by all means, if you prefer Chromium, use it.  I myself use Xombrero quite a bit, and firefox as well.
 * belkinsa wishes skellat was here
<Unit193> What do you need him for?
<Unit193> Can always email.
<belkinsa> Yeah, but I was thinking if he could help starrats.
<Unit193> Err.
<belkinsa> Or not.
<starrats> I'm just returning to linux, been gone for a few years, had a macbook and just stopped using it,  I ran opensuse 10 and slackware about 8 years ago and forgot a lot of stuff, so basically I'm a noob again, lol
<starrats> and was on freenode back when I belonged to #linuxforums
<Unit193> I was only back in '08, but think FN dropped the nick at one point, came back couple years later.
<starrats> as you know Unit193 I have my own channel here and I had it back then and asked the freenode to give it back to me and they did
<starrats> heck I even had my own weather bot
 * Unit193 still does, but never uses it since he wrote his own script to do it.
<starrats> have a long time friend here on my other channel I go to and now he's on #xubuntu here occasionally and I asked him to help me with my problem.
 * Unit193 wonders if he knows the nick.
<starrats> the nick is new but his nick name is adrenaline_ or adrenaline
<starrats> new to that channel not new to linux, he belongs to #xubuntu-us-az
<Unit193> Wooww, dh_make...
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<Unit193> Crap.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<starrats> good morning
<belkinsa> Do know when starrats will be back?
<starrats> good morning to you all again!
<starrats> sleepy heads over here too, lol!
<belkinsa> Dang it!  He is gone again!
<starrats> good afternoon everyone!
<belkinsa> Hey there, starrats.  How are you?
<starrats> I'm fine, how are you belkinsa?
<belkinsa> I'm fine, just got my hair cut.
<starrats> lol, I need to get mine it's almost an inch long
<belkinsa> Any luck on showing Linux to your girlfriend?
<belkinsa> Or getting Xubuntu on to your laptop/
<starrats> neither but I do have a question.
<belkinsa> Go ahead.
<starrats> I have been trying to install an iso with amd64 on the end of it would an ending with i386 make a difference?
<belkinsa> Yes!  It's a HUGE difference!   i386 is for 32-bit machines.
<belkinsa> Amd64 is for 64 bit ones
<starrats> ah okay then I have been trying with the correct one I have win7 with 64 bit laptop
<belkinsa> But you can run a 32-bit version of Ubuntu on a machine that can run 64 bit.
<starrats> so I'm still stuck with the installation problems, lol
<belkinsa> Okay, this might work.  Try to install a 32-bit (i386) version of Xubuntu and see if that will work.  But I think you should run the LiveCD and try it out first.
<starrats> well when I was trying yo install or load ubuntu 13.10 64 bit version on my virtualbox it said it could not load and need an i386 iso
<belkinsa> Okay, seems that you VB can only run the 32-bit versions.
<starrats> but the xubuntu I'm using now on VB is working just fine, I'm chatting with you, lol
<belkinsa> 32-bit versions of Ubuntu are the only option for computers with less than 2GB of RAM.
<starrats> and it's 13.10 64 bit
<belkinsa> I think it's becuase of the different requirements that two favours need.
<belkinsa> s/becuase/because
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: I think it's because of the different requirements that two favours need.
<starrats> ah okay will have to check my ram but it should be more than 2GB
<belkinsa> Also, running off of a LiveCD and  testing out on your main system is the way to go at time.
<belkinsa> s/time/times
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: Also, running off of a LiveCD and  testing out on your main system is the way to go at times.
<Unit193> VBox can do 64 or 32, just need to set it.  Ubuntu 32bit uses a PAE kernel, so you can have more than 4G of ram with it.
<starrats> I have used livecd aka a dvd and I did look I have 4GB ran with 3.48 GB available, so I'm still trying to figure out why I can't load ubuntu on a patitioned hd
<belkinsa> Have you done your homework (read: research) on the problem to find the solution?
<starrats> I have been reading it off and on, need to go to ubuntu help and see what is the problem
<belkinsa> If not: check Ubuntu Forums (ubuntuforums.org) and Ask Ubuntu (askubuntu.com/)
<belkinsa> http://askubuntu.com*
<starrats> ok thanks for those links belkinsa
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> I don't if the Community Help Wiki would be a place to check, since the Doc team is having a hard time getting that wiki cleaned up and up to date.
<starrats> I woman aka my GF watches little ones during the week and I have to help her a lot, so my time is limited on the reading but will be making more an effort to find ou my problem
<belkinsa> s/I don't/I don't know
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: I don't know if the Community Help Wiki would be a place to check, since the Doc team is having a hard time getting that wiki cleaned up and up to date.
<Unit193> starrats: If you have a newer computer it may have UEFI, which would require 64bit.
<belkinsa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jenni> [ UEFI - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1mHKDom
<starrats> well my laptop is a toshiba and I bout 2 of them 2 years ago this July one for me and the other for GF and they had win7 installed on them and a bought a month later win8 came out, so I don't know if it has UEFI on it is there away to find out thru the control panel?
<starrats> bought
<starrats> and about
<belkinsa> It's cool.
<belkinsa> jenni here has a command where you can correct what you said.
<belkinsa> foo
<jenni> belkinsa: Here is there is here is here is there is everywhere there and here?
<belkinsa> s/foo/foa
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: foa
<belkinsa> And she also can give you the weather for your area
<belkinsa> .wx 45066
<jenni> Cover: Clear ☼, Temp: 28.4°F (-2.0°C), Dew Point: 6.8°F (-14.0°C), Windchill: 12.4°F (-10.9°C), Pressure: 29.52in (996.85mb) Condition: Haze, Wind: Strong breeze 27.0kt (↑) - KMGY, 19:53Z
<Unit193> Temp: 25 F (-4 C) ~ haze ~ Windchill: 12 F (-11 C) ~ Humidity: 60% ~ Alert: Winter Weather Advisory ~ Observed: Sat 25, 14:52
<Unit193> :D
<starrats> I have a bot that gives me weather but it's owner is in the UK and I convert C to F for temps, lol
<belkinsa> Check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_an_Ubuntu_has_been_installed_in_EFI_mode
<jenni> [ UEFI - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1mHLm93
<belkinsa> Please use the long link, but this for Ubuntu, not Windows.
<starrats> okay, I have the links you gave me bookmarked for later perusal
<starrats> .wx 44240
<jenni> Cover: Overcast ☁, Temp: 24.8°F (-4.0°C), Dew Point: 21.2°F (-6.0°C), Windchill: 9.9°F (-12.3°C), Pressure: 29.33in (990.43mb) Condition: Light Snow, Mist, Wind: Fresh breeze 19.0kt (↑) - KAKR, 20:09Z
<starrats> so jenni is a bot?
<belkinsa> Yes, jenni is a bot.
<belkinsa> ubuntulog_, is another that just logs.
<starrats> ah okay cool
<starrats> never met a female bot, lol
<belkinsa> I know of two.  One is here and another  is in another channel.
<Unit193> ubottu is female.
<belkinsa> Really?
<starrats> the bot I use on my channel and it's original channel is called Chief|Wiggum
<belkinsa> Is DragonEyes also a female?
<Unit193> No.
<belkinsa> I have jenni and ubuntulog2 in a channel that I run.
<belkinsa> Oh?  I though he was a she.
<starrats> ?  I have been using the win7 partition and format screen from the control panel and wubi shows up to help, I follow all the instructions and when I get to the last window asking me to reboot now or reboot later or reboot with cd help I choose the last one i.e. reboot with cd help, I presume it means the livecd in the D drive and when I reboot I get the purple screen with the red dots doing their thing and then nothing happens,
<starrats> this is my problem in a nutshell
<belkinsa> I remember.  Sorry, but I can't help you any further.  Can you try again in the #ubuntu channel?  You might need to wait for someone to reply so keep the client/webpage open.
<starrats> ah okay belkinsa
<belkinsa> Or you can ask on Ask Ubuntu, if you can't keep your client/webpage open.
<starrats> wish I could copy and paste, lol
<belkinsa> Allow me.
<starrats> okay
<belkinsa> Lame try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816444/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://j.mp/1mHOKki
<belkinsa> Or should I remove the timestamp and the nick?
<belkinsa> Without the extra carp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816449/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://j.mp/1mHOXUG
<starrats> thank you belkinsa  :)
<belkinsa> Not a problem.  Sorry for the long line though.
<starrats> that's okay I copied and pasted to th #ubuntu channel now I will wait to see if anyone will help me
<belkinsa> Okay, good luck.
<belkinsa> Sometimes I have to wait myself when I need support.
<starrats> thank you again
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<starrats> I would keep both xubuntu on VB and have ubuntu on my HD.  Back in the day I had a partitioned hd with opensuse and slackware, would go back and forth
<belkinsa> I once dualbooted, but I only have Ubuntu now.
<starrats> If I had my druthers I would dump win7 and have ubuntu only on my hd but I cannot atm because of my GF
<starrats> got my answerr from #ubuntu from a nick named Beldar, he/she states that wubi isn't used that much anyomre and I should do a standard install or use VirtualBox, so I think I will bypass this and continue with what I have.
<belkinsa> Ah.
<belkinsa> I see now.
<belkinsa> But when the time comes, will you do a standard install?
<starrats> Yes but I forgot how, that's why I have been using the win7 partition and format app.  but everytime I try to install wubi shows up and if I bypass it nothing happens
<starrats> I'm back, lol
<belkinsa> It's quiet here like always...
<belkinsa> And every other channel that I'm in.
<starrats> same here, lol
<belkinsa> What are you doing now?
<starrats> watching a little basketball in the background and being on here, at this moment in time think I will just stick with xubuntu and virtualbox.
<starrats> But will go get a couple new toys at the store in the beginning of February to try another adventure, lol
<starrats> I know this is an ubuntu channel but I hope you accept me as a nick here
<starrats> be going downstairs in a bit to start supper preparastions
<starrats> preparations
<belkinsa> And as a new member/face here?  Sure, and we can help you get yourself in the team and get the loop of what happens around the LoCo.
<starrats> thank you
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> And to all, I should have e-mail to the list posted within the next ten minutes about our virtual Ubuntu Hours.
<starrats> is it snowing in your area belkinsa
<belkinsa> No.  It did earlier this morning but i think it's moving north not south.
<belkinsa> I live in the Greater Cinci area.
<starrats> ah okay, been snowing cats and dogs most of the day up here
<starrats> ah okay
<starrats> I live in Kent OH
<belkinsa> Yeah, I heard it's bad up there from my hairdresser who's daughter goes to OSU.
<belkinsa> ALL: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/virtual-ubuntu-hours/1431 I will have the mailing-list copy up in a minute!
<jenni> [ Virtual Ubuntu Hours - Ubuntu Discourse ] - https://j.mp/1feHf3I
<belkinsa> The mailing-list copy is posted and should be in your in-boxes.
 * belkinsa switches back to her normal self
<starrats> belkinsa if you are on a lot of channels that is cool because I have my own channel that I use just for almost anything that is decent.  It's place to chat and not worry about using up this channel, per se in just everyday stuff, I know this channel is more like a business channel and the old #linuxforums channel was business oriented
<starrats> if you want I can invite you to my channel, I did for Unit193 this morning
<belkinsa> Sure, why not.  i'm in someone's personal use channel
<Unit193> Everyone has a channel. :P
<belkinsa> It seems.
<Unit193> I use mine as STDOUT or STDERR, also slightly Doctor Who. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-26
<Unit193> Eh, considering this is the Ohio channel, may as well mention it.  If you use Ohiolink: http://sigma.unit193.net/plugins/ohiolink.xml and if you use OSU: http://sigma.unit193.net/plugins/osu.xml
<starrats> hello everyone
<Unit193> Howdy.
<belkinsa> Welcome back, starrats.
<starrats> thank you, been on the comp but elsewhere, looking for a good and free partition tool
<belkinsa> For Windows?  or Linux?
<starrats> I'm not going to let myself or windows beat me, lol
<Unit193> Winders has one built in, not sure how good it is.  Normally, I just use gparted.
<starrats> well I would have tro use windows due to the fact I would be leary of using it on VB
<belkinsa> Can you burn a Ultimate Boot CD for Windows?
<belkinsa> http://www.ubcd4win.com/
<starrats> don't know belkinsa
<jenni> [ UBCD for Windows ] - https://j.mp/1mYTeWG
<belkinsa> If you can, I know it has tools for what you need to do.
<starrats> and I did download gparted on here meaning VB but can't seem to find it, lol
<belkinsa> Isn't gparted pre-installed?
<starrats> no it's not belkinsa or I can't find it and I have gone thru the apps
<Unit193> Live only.
<belkinsa> Oh.
<starrats> it's cool I'll find it soon
<belkinsa> Did you apt-get install gparted
<starrats> I tried that I believe
<starrats> says Ive installed it
<belkinsa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GParted
<jenni> [ GParted - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/1mYX6ak
<belkinsa> "However, managing partitions on your hard drive intrinsically changes your hard drive. If you accidentally change the partition of the OS to which you have installed the package, you might corrupt your hard drive and your system might become unusable. It is always best to have a GParted LiveCD available for emergencies. "
<starrats> this is true belkinsa I have used gparted in the past, like I have said I'm a little rusty on things of this nature, I bookmarked it and will the reading and then I have to get to the store and buy more dvd's
<starrats> I bought a pack of 10 and 4 were bad, lol
<starrats> and the other 6 have stuff on them, I just bought dvd-r and not dvdrw
<starrats> been thinking also to buy an ext hd or a thumbdrive to download and install from
<starrats> but I have to wait until beginning of February to get my pension
<starrats> good morning everyone
<starrats> .wx 44240
<jenni> Cover: Clear ☼, Temp: 3.2°F (-16.0°C), Dew Point: -2.2°F (-19.0°C), Windchill: -12.3°F (-24.6°C), Pressure: 29.76in (1004.95mb), Wind: Gentle breeze 9.0kt (↑) - KAKR, 10:54Z
<starrats> good morning again everyone!
<starrats> good afternoon everyone!
<Unit193> Howdy.
<starrats> hello  unit193
<starrats> sorry GF had a comp. prob I had to take care of
<starrats> I'm back, I hope, lol
<starrats> good evening belkinsa
<belkinsa> Hey there, starrats.
<belkinsa> Hey there, starrats.  How are you?
<starrats> I'm doing okay how are you?
 * starrats is getting hungry, some hot soup for supper tonight
<belkinsa> I'm trying to get work done for tomorrow.
<starrats> ah okay
<belkinsa> More like a bunch is due at 11:59 PM.
<starrats> is this for the group or where you work on the job.
<belkinsa> No, school.  I'm a biology major and I should of stated that last night or whenever i said it.
<starrats> ah cool
<starrats> any specialty or just biology in general?
<belkinsa> Molecular Biology.  I want to do something with DNA and maybe microbes.
<starrats> Awesome!
<belkinsa> But I also want to tie in my hobby (the FOSS/Ubuntu Linux) skills that I have gained.
<belkinsa> If I didn't show you this before: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa That's who I am in the Ubuntu Community.
<starrats> well maybe you'll write a program that will benefit your field of science
<jenni> [ belkinsa - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1eqs1VA
<belkinsa> If I knew how to code.
<belkinsa> Most of my skills are MoinMoin wiki work and just community work trying to make a community to grow.
<belkinsa> And wordpress skills.
<starrats> nice resume
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<starrats> if you want to learn code writing on my channel, if you remember the nick 'netdaemon' and on the #tuxhacker channel there quite a few folks that write code for a living
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<starrats> especially on the #tuxhacker channel, you can learn a lot that's where I get a lot of my ?'s answered
<starrats> bbl time for some dinner.
<starrats> good evening everyone!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-19
<belkinsa> Meeting in 45 minutes
<Unit193> Good luck!
<andygraybeal> anyone have a tablet running ubuntu??
<andygraybeal> i wanna get something!!
<Unit193> Noooope.
<belkinsa> I do, but very useless to me.
<drkokandy> That would be cool
<belkinsa> You need to use the Ubuntu Store to get a app
<belkinsa> Nexus 7 works well for one
<Unit193> Tablets aren't really my thing.
<andygraybeal> belkinsa, why ubuntu store to get an app?1!? why not apt-get install mofo?
<belkinsa> I think you can't do it.  But you can askin #ubuntu-touch
<andygraybeal> gah
<Unit193> Should be able to, and if not use something that doesn't have silly device lock-in. :P
<andygraybeal> i'm there no one is talking .. at least to me
 * Unit193 ponders if he's there...
<andygraybeal> belkinsa, you have nexus 7?
<belkinsa> You need to ask and wait for an answer that is what IRC is for
<belkinsa> I do.
<belkinsa> Starting meeting
<belkinsa> Who is all for the meeting?
<belkinsa> Agenda: ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/Meetings/Jan2015
 * drkokandy is here
<belkinsa> Okay
<belkinsa> UGJ info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<jenni> [ UbuntuGlobalJam - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1tRvfMU
<belkinsa> And it's Feb 6th to the 8th this cycle
<drkokandy> psst andygraybeal Unit193 - we're starting the meeting :-)
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/Meetings/Jan2015
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/Meetings/Jan2015 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/17XYJSn
<belkinsa> So jenni can catch it
<belkinsa> aikidouke, welcome
<aikidouke> hello :)
<belkinsa> I shared these two links: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/Meetings/Jan2015 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/Meetings/Jan2015 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/17XYJSn
<jenni> [ UbuntuGlobalJam - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1tRvfMU
<Unit193> drkokandy: Right, but not here for the meeting as high chances are won't be attending UGJ.
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here. | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19
<belkinsa> The first question (topic) is who is coming on Sat the 7th for our jam at Deer Creek State park (http://www.deercreekstateparklodge.com/)
<drkokandy> I can probably be there
<drkokandy> have we thought about times>
<drkokandy> ?
<belkinsa> We don't, we need to figure out the venue, but we can start after noon.
<drkokandy> In that case, I can be there - shouldn't be a problem to make it by noon
<belkinsa> Okay, aikidouke what about you?
<aikidouke> i dont think i can make it by noon...have to check wifes schedule
<belkinsa> Okay, I guess we could just do it online, here on IRC and maybe with Hangouts.
<drkokandy> that would also work
<drkokandy> more people might be able to attend if they don't need to travel
<belkinsa> And might be easier for everyone.
<belkinsa> Yup, that was my idea and also the weather.
<aikidouke> i have aikido until about noon on sat, but can be online at 1pm
<belkinsa> Okay, so, let's start it at 1 PM, if that is okay witj everyone.
<Unit193> Though in person may have more of an attraction.
<belkinsa> Unit193, maybe, but you know how our LoCo is.
<belkinsa> What skills do you all have (that is Ubuntu related)?
<belkinsa> Documentation is mine or at least trying to keep the wiki clean.
<drkokandy> hmmm
<eslusher> hmmm... also
<drkokandy> well, I run a home server and a few other things
<drkokandy> I could talk about that
<drkokandy> I'm just getting started in bug management
<drkokandy> and testing
<drkokandy> I could talk about what I'm doing with that so far
<belkinsa> o/ eslusher
<belkinsa> drkokandy, okay, I think we could do Project Harvest (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ProjectHarvest) bug testing sprint as one of the venue items
<belkinsa> I really can't think of what else bug-related that we can do for the Jam.
<belkinsa> Since we use different flavors and programs.
<drkokandy> Probably the biggest thing needed with bugs is trying to reproduce them
<belkinsa> Right.
<drkokandy> the ones that are still "New" and not "Confirmed" should be checked & if they can be reproduced, marking that is a big help
<drkokandy> We can do that for these unconfirmed harvest bugs
<drkokandy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest/+bugs
<jenni> [ Bugs : harvest ] - https://j.mp/17XZOcQ
<belkinsa> Prefect.
<drkokandy> or for whatever packages or flavors our members like
<Unit193> There's also papercuts.
<belkinsa> Okay.  Let's see what the folks here and then on the mailing-list will say.
<drkokandy> that kind of bug sprint could be really helpful
<belkinsa> https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<jenni> [ One Hundred Papercuts in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/17XZT04
<drkokandy> Unit193: aren't the papercuts things that have been confirmed and should be easy to fix for a programmer?
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/One%20Hundred%20Papercuts/
<jenni> [ One Hundred Papercuts - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/17XZTgG
<drkokandy> I know I wouldn't be able to fix even something easy ^_^;
<belkinsa> We could reproduce the new ones and mark them confirmed if we want
<belkinsa> eslusher, aikidouke, any ideas?
<aikidouke> none so far, this would be my first event like this of any kind..
 * belkinsa same for her
<belkinsa> Well, the Jam is.
<eslusher> not presently in the same boat as aikidouke
<aikidouke> i suppose we could talk about systemd some
<aikidouke> or if we are testing, try to do some testing there 
<belkinsa> There as in systemd?
<aikidouke> yes, sorry, maybe try to get it working on a 15.04 install, not sure if it is included by default or not
<aikidouke> it=systemd
<Unit193> Not yet, but very easy to setup.
<aikidouke> i read a little, but havent tried..
<drkokandy> there are set steps to test certain packages, but these are usually specific apps that have these kind of testing workflows set up: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/327/builds
<jenni> [ Vivid Daily | Ubuntu QA ] - https://j.mp/17Y0lM1
<drkokandy> Essentially with this kind of testing, you follow the script and note any bugs that pop up
<drkokandy> I don't think there's a test for something like systemd unfortunately though
<belkinsa> We could do manual testing.
<belkinsa> It might be the easiest thing for all of us.
<LCNetS> I was lost at what you meant by Jam
<belkinsa> LCNetS, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<jenni> [ UbuntuGlobalJam - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1tRvfMU
<drkokandy> it's like a day of action
<drkokandy> around the world
<drkokandy> we can all play a little part in making Ubuntu better
<dzho> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5qgLBrvcXo
<jenni> [ The Pixies - All Over The World - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/17Y0GOQ
<drkokandy> could be a nice thing to try together I think
<drkokandy> lol
<belkinsa> Yeah, but what.
<belkinsa> s/./?
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: Yeah, but what?
<Unit193> dzho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9MszVE7aR4
<jenni> [ Daft Punk - Around The World - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/15W7MhE
 * belkinsa sighs
<Unit193> belkinsa: Confirming bugs, package QA, and systemd testing is seemingly on the tabel.
<dzho> touché
<belkinsa> I know, but I think we need to confirm it.
<belkinsa> For the venue for the Jam.
<Unit193> If there are several people with different interests, could do several things.
<belkinsa> Okay, then we can.
<LCNetS> (belkinsa) Thanks the link helps.
<Unit193> The biggest thing is the date and time, as well as people to guide or answer any questions there might be.
<belkinsa> Right, the dates are feb 6th to feb 8th.
<belkinsa> Would the Sat after 1 PM work?
<Unit193> If it'll be online, not going to narrow it down more precisely?
<belkinsa> Good point, but as we are scattered, I think we should get the most online at a time
<belkinsa> certain time.
<drkokandy> Saturday after 1PM would work for me
<belkinsa> LCNetS, eslusher?
<Unit193> I'd still be iffy, but that shouldn't be a big deal.
<belkinsa> aikidouke, you did say that after 1 PM on Feb 7th works for you?
<eslusher> It should work for me.
<aikidouke> yep - i can make it
<LCNetS> Probably
<belkinsa> Okay.  How long should one "event" be?
<belkinsa> Would an hour be enough?
<Unit193> Could end when it's over?
<drkokandy> The ones currently scheduled online - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2967/ are 3 or 4 hours
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Global Jam 15.04 | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - https://j.mp/1AyQzGT
<LCNetS> Not sure about this particular event,  but when I have done similar things it generally takes an hour to get things set up
<drkokandy> LCNetS: good point - just getting everyone set up on Hangouts or whatever could take up a good chunk of our time if we're only doing an hour
<drkokandy> we could say "about" a certain amount of time and people could come late or leave early if they need, that shouldn't be a problem
<belkinsa> We could do it all via IRC since it easier for everyoe, but yeah, you are right.
<belkinsa> Maybe 4 hours for the Jam?
 * drkokandy is fine with that
<LCNetS> I think that would be more realistic
<aikidouke> sounds good to me
<belkinsa> Okay.  Then it's 1 PM to 5 PM (but can go a bit longer) on Sat feb 7th
<belkinsa> And we are focusing on bug work, right?
<LCNetS> Sure
<aikidouke> yep
<drkokandy> sounds good
<eslusher> Sounds fine
<belkinsa> \o/
<belkinsa> Prefect.
<belkinsa> I will get this in the LoCo Directory, and sent ti mailing list.  Thank you all for coming to this meeting.
<aikidouke> good night...thanks belkinsa
<PCLine_> So how can someone help with Bug Work (If I am here at 1pm)?
<belkinsa> Yup, someone will be here and we are going to blast away at Ubuntu bugs.
<drkokandy> we'll have a crash course before getting started PCLine_ - but teh easiest thing to do would be to try to reproduce unverified bugs
<drkokandy> *the
<PCLine_> Where is a list of the Unverified Bugs if I might ask?
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here. | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19|
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here. | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19|Ubuntu Global Jam 15.04: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-ohio/3010-ubuntu-global-jam-1504/
<belkinsa> Meeting summary post: http://ubuntusense.com/2015/01/18/ubuntu-ohio-ubuntu-global-jam-15-04-plans/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio: Ubuntu Global Jam 15.04 Plans | Ubuntu Sense ] - https://j.mp/1ywI0kO
<belkinsa> Night everyone.
<eslusher> good night
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-21
<PCLine_> Hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hey Unit193
<PCLine_> Hows things with you?
<Unit193> Not too shabby I believe, you?
<PCLine_> I am good - As soon as my fod heats up I will be great.
<Unit193> Crap, forgot about that.
<PCLine_> Glad I reminded you!
<Unit193> Too much coffee == forget about food, get hungry real fast, eat everything in sight.
<PCLine_> Too much coffee.... How many pots makes it too much?
<Unit193> Not too much coffee exactly, just not enough food to go with it so the lack of food gets masked.
<PCLine_> Had a small lunch at 11:00 today - I was getting hungry!  And I could go for a cup or 2 of Coffee also.
<Unit193> French press++
<PCLine_> Never had that.
<PCLine_> Just plain Folgers is good for me. 
<Unit193> No, it's how you prepare it.
<PCLine_> Google searching that.....
<Unit193> Trying a build of my Xubuntu respin, checking what I may have to update.
<PCLine_> Oh....I did see that on the Good Eats.
<PCLine_> You lost me between XUbuntu and Respin!
<Unit193> My own custom version of Xubuntu.
<PCLine_> I have so much to learn .. but right after CalDEV and CardDEV and a little Home Automation!
<Unit193> Eh, I tend to do the things that border on crazy, or even cross that line. :P
<PCLine_> So did you cross the Crazy Line with this one?
<Unit193> No idea. :D
<PCLine_> Thats why I have my Raspberry Pi so I can do crazy things like that when I have the time.
<Unit193> Now that'd be fun, trying to rebuild stuff for a Pi. :P
<PCLine_> So far everything with the PI and Ubuntu has been Fun stuff.
<PCLine_> Time to move locations and find some power.
<PCLine_> Ok much better view!
<jrgifford_> sorry about that.... 
<yano> about the nick change and disconnects? i don't think anything is complaining about that.
<dzho> jrgifford_: but I appreciate your solicitousness all the same, thank you :-)
<jrgifford_> lol
<PCLine_> Evening evryone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-22
<drkokandy> Good evening!
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Evening   drkokandy 
<jrgifford_> morning
<Unit193> jrgifford_: Howdy!
<jrgifford_> Unit193: how goes things?
<Unit193> Hopefully alright.  You?
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19|Ubuntu Global Jam 15.04: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-ohio/3010-ubuntu-global-jam-1504/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-23
<Unit193> Somehow had missed that a cert had expired for a subdomain, so had to get that taken care of..
<PCLine_> Good evening
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Dont know what you are talking about or whom you are talking toooo.  But I want a Self Signed Cert for my internal stuff :(
<Unit193> Was kind of general, but another user asked a few hours ago how things were going. :P
<Unit193> Self-signed can be useful, but one browsers trust is handy.
<Unit193> (But yes, if it's internal it doesn't matter, and in some cases can be better.)
<Unit193> Since it's only for my personal stuff, I can hardly justify buying a good cert, but yet I do see a reason to have TLS support, so I end up using StartSSL's cert(s).
<PCLine_> to start I need it for my Powershell Stuff.  I created one but have not figure out how to copy it to another computer.
<PCLine_> next will be for Remote Desktop ( I thought I read somewhere I could use 1 for that also ).
<PCLine_> just anything item on my wish list.
<PCLine_> wow... that didnt come out right .... Just another item on my wish list!
<thafreak> PCLine_: look at tinyca2 in the ubuntu/debian repositories
<thafreak> It's a gui for creating your own CA, and then creating your own certs signed by your own CA
<thafreak> makes it REALLY easy
<thafreak> Then just add your CA's cert in all your trust stores and any of the cert's you created will be trusted
<Unit193> Wow, didn't know about that, did it all manually when I did it. >_<
<thafreak> haha, yeah tinyca is kinda awesome
<PCLine_> Thanks - I am looking for it now.
<Unit193> thafreak: Thanks, though by the time I end up needing it I'll forget the name. :P
<Unit193> Still teaching?
<PCLine_> Got it....Export DER....I think.
<PCLine_> Thank you thafreak.  My Powershell script is signed and running on 2 computers.
<Unit193> Heh, on the one site, not only is the cert for the old domain, it's also expired. :3
<cyberanger> I like tinyca myself, I recall some reason I went with easyrsa though, a key size limit I think
<Unit193> I should either replace it with another selfsigned, or actually get a basic cert.
<cyberanger> I wound up doing it cause it was easier for internal use, all the WebUI stuff sales likes
<cyberanger> Also used it to teach a lesson on cert trust a time or two (MitM attacks are fun...in the confines of a lab)
<Unit193> Hmm, don't see that one in the archive.
<cyberanger> Unit193: it's a part of OpenVPN, but it's uses aren't limited to OpenVPN
<Unit193> Ahh, I see.
<cyberanger> it's just meant to simplify some things so it's not less straight forward openssl commands
<cyberanger> many people have internal CA's and don't know it, for that reason
<yano> http://www.meetup.com/Central-Ohio-Python-Users-Group/events/220005006/
<jenni> [ CohPy January Meeting - The Central Ohio Python Users Group (Columbus, OH)- Meetup ] - https://j.mp/1BQDqyA
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-24
 * Unit193 ponders putting his stuff up on openbox-desktop.project...
<Unit193> But, 1. Why?  2. VCS = more effort.  3. bzr  :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-25
<drkokandy_> I'm going to start flipping tables. Every weekend my internet quality approaches 0
<Unit193> :3
<Unit193> Thought about getting a core?
<drkokandy> a core?
<Unit193> apt-cache show quassel-core
<drkokandy> oh - this is a core
<Unit193> Heh, perhaps remote would be better. :P
<Unit193> And, guessing the ISP won't look, or doesn't believe anything is wrong?
<drkokandy> yeah, I guess that could be an idea
<Unit193> I had a spare, but don't right now.
<drkokandy> well, I scheduled an appointment a few weeks ago when it was crashing all the time a few days in a row
<drkokandy> but then it went from Tuesday - Saturday without crashing, so I cancelled the appointment
<drkokandy> due to my luck, it crashed again Sunday. It was fine most of the week, including when I was using it really heavily yesterday, and now today it's horrible
<Unit193> Saturday night, heavy usage?
<Unit193> And if you can't find a core, I could set one up.
<drkokandy> it must be something like that
<drkokandy> dropping out of the IRC isn't a big deal ... the real annoyance is when I'm watching or listening to something and it suddenly dies
<Unit193> More so when you have to start over.
<drkokandy> yup
<Unit193> Anywho, yeah.  My family lives out in the middle of nowhere, so the best they can get is spotty wireless (and that's better than it used to be!)
<drkokandy> I guess I can deal with this versus that - although, yeah, wireless is getting better for sure
<Unit193> Middle of nowhere Indiana. :P
<Unit193> But yeah, we could do with some better internet for sure.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-25
<yano> woohoo, Ohio is the 4th cheapest state, http://www.gasbuddy.com/USA
<jenni> [ US Average Gas Prices by State - GasBuddy.com ] - https://j.mp/1QvsjBL
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-31
<Unit193> Where'd all my snow and cold go?  I'm sad now.
<PCLine__> I can send you a little snow if that would help you.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-01-23
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/Young_Seneca/status/823305361260167169
<jenni> Alright so the bar has been set now I just need everyone's help, please retweet this so I can fulfill my dream🙌🏼 https://twitter.com/Young_Seneca/status/823305361260167169/photo/1 | By: @Young_Seneca, Date: Sun Jan 22 23:04:29 +0000 2017, RT#: 85176, Favs: 11636
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-01-24
<yano> http://abc6onyourside.com/news/local/part-of-i-70-closed-due-to-swat-situation
<jenni> [ Part of I-70 closed due to SWAT situation | WSYX ] - https://bit.ly/2jZuEeR
<dzho> wat
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-01-27
<Unit193> nae240: Well howdy.
<nae240> Unit193: Hello
<Unit193> What's up, doc?
<nae240> Unit193: lord, hey, was i drunk??
<Unit193> Not that I know of?
<nae240> Unit193: Do I know you?
<Unit193> nae240: I don't know you under that nick at least, nope.
<nae240> Unit193: ahh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-23
<PCLine__> Good evening everyone.
<dzho> hiya PCLine__ 
<PCLine__> hi dzho - how you doing tonight?
<dzho> getting along ok, thanks. You?
<PCLine__> I am great right now - Thinking I might make a Strawberry MilkShake for a snack.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-24
<antonm> Hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<yano> heya
<dzho> what's up
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-25
<PCLine__> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Heya, doc.
<PCLine__> Hello Unit193.  What a great evening.  Hows things with you tonight?
<Unit193> Fixing up some stuff, updating a package, and drinking coffee.  I am quite happy it snowed today.  You?
<PCLine__> Why you happy for the snow?  I think we got snow here but I think its already gone.
<Unit193> I quite like snow, and the cold.  I was a bit bummed for the warm spell we just got.
<PCLine__> I dont mind the Snow or cold - Didnt like the Ice patches on the road tonight.
<PCLine__> I think I read over the weekedn Mad River Mountain has 45" of snow.
<PCLine__> Is the enough snow for you?
<Unit193> Hah. :P
<PCLine__> Its been a few years but I like to Snow Ski.
<yano> http://lopsacbus.org/
<jenni> [  ] - http://lopsacbus.org
<antonm> Hi
 * dzho always takes a few moments to parse "cbus" 
<dzho> antonm: hello
<Unit193> ...Then you go on wishing you hadn't? :3
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-26
<thafreak> I keep missing all the action here.
<thafreak> I'm back to my only actively lurking during business hours occasionally again.
 * thafreak is getting old and has computers turned off by 10-11pm anymore
<thafreak> :(
<thafreak> Need to get that whole matrix irc bridge to phone app thing figured out maybe
<dzho> yeah, with freenode having done the matrix.org bridged tie-up this would be a reasonable place to use that
